# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار > سوال: تعدادي سوال در مورد شروع به كار يك شركت نرم افزاري

## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزيز.
من مي خواستم كه در مورد موارد زير من رو راهنمايي كنيد.

1.(راه اندازي يك شركت نرم افزاري.)يكي از دوستان به من پيشنهاد راه اندازي يك شركت برنامه نويسي را داده و من مي خواستم بدانم آيا با وضع موجود در بازار مي صرفه يا نه؟(اگر نه زمان حدودي را بگوييد.)
2. حدود درآمد يك شركت برنامه نويسي در ماه چقدر مي تواند باشد؟(تقريبا همه ي ما ترم دومي هستيم.در ميان ما افراد آشنا به سي(++،#)،VB.Net ، PHP و سخت افزار وجود دارد.
3.نياز بازار چه نرم افزار هايي است(به چه ميزان.منظورم زياد يا كم)؟(اگر در بين موارد ذكر شده در بالا نيست لطفا نام ببريد.)
4.حداقل تعداد نيرو هاي لازم براي كار شركت تا حدود يك سال چند نفر است؟
5.يك شركت براي شروع نيازمند چه مقدار سرمايه اوليه است؟
6.در مورد قرار داد بين كاركنان(اعضا) و همچنين مشتريان اگر مطلبي داريد.
7.در زمينه ي مجوز نيز من را راهنمايي كنيد.

با تشكر فراوان.

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

سوالات کلی هستن و باید خیلی فاکتور های دیگه رو هم برای جواب دادن بهشون در نظر گرفت  (میزان سرمایه ی اولیه یا طریقه ی جذب اون ، شهر ، میزان تجربه ی دوستان ، ...) در ضمن اگه انتظار داری یک جواب دریافت کنی یا کسی برات نسخه بپیچه اشتباه می کنی؛ کلی مسیر متفاوت برای شروع کار وجود دارن (خیلی کلی و مبهم پرسیدی)
من در حد تجربه و دانشم جوابت رو میدم.
اولا اگر فردی رو برای مدیریت افراد ندارید اصلا بی خیال این کار بشید. (ترجیحا این فرد پیشینه و تخصص برنامه نویسی داشته باشه) { علت شکست بیشتر پروژه ها ، دلیل انسانی داره ، نه فنی }
باید ابتدا هدفتون معلوم باشه. میخواید روی یک محصول کار کنید؟ یا قراره پروژه بگیرید ؟ یا اصلا ممکنه کار آموزش بکنید ؟ (یا ترکیبی از این 3 ؟)
هر شرکت نوپایی برای براورده کردن مخارج اولیه (پول آب و برق و گاز ، خرید سیستم و مبلمان و میز صندلی و نرم افزار های لازم ، حقوق افراد ، ...) نیاز به سرمایۀ اولیه داره (البته اگه شرکت برای خودت باشه یا فوقش یکی دو نفر دیگه که به دلایلی (جوان بودن ، کار دیگه داشتن ، ...) فعلا نیاز شدید مالی ندارید ، کارتون راحتتره (راحتتر از یه فرد متاهل می تونید کار کنید و بدون حقوق باشید و یه مدت بی پولی بکشید)
برای کسب سرمایۀ اولیه راه هایی وجود دارن: دریافت وام از بانک و موسسات مالی ، قرض گرفتن از یک موسسه یا شخص (VC) به شرط دادن سهمی بهشون (و باز پرداخت پولشون پس از موفقیت شرکت) ، مراکز incubator (مثل مرکز رشد در دانشگاه ها) ، پولدار بودن ، ..
البته در ایران مثل خارج به صورت رسمی و well-defined ، سرمایه گذار برای طرح های start-up نداریم (یعنی من نمی شناسم)
در مورد صرفیدن: اگه ایدۀ خوبی داری ، می صرفه (در هر جای دنیا). فقط باید بازار هدفت رو بشناسی. یعنی بدونی چی می خوای طراحی و توسعه بدی. مثلا نمی تونی انتظار داشته باشی با ایجاد یک انتی ویروس فارسی بتونی خیلی سریع و راحت با مهران رایانه رقابت کنی (یا مثلا با نرم افزار های حسابداری ای مثل هلو ، یا مثلا مجتمع فنی تهران (در زمینۀ آموزش) یا ....) یه بازار عمودی برای محصولت انتخاب کن (بازار عمودی برای حوزۀ محدود و شناخته شده ایه که کاربرای خاصی داره. مثلا: برنامۀ مدیریت درمانگاه ها و کلینیک ها ، برنامۀ مدیریت باشگاه گلف ، .... نقطۀ مقابل بازار عموی ،بازار افقیه. بازار افقی کاربر هدفش بیشتره (مثل آفیس ، ویندوز ، ویژوال استودیو ، ...) و ایجاد شرکت برای رقابت با همچین محصولاتی یعنی خودکشی)
تفاوت خودتون رو با شرکت های مشابه بدونید (یعنی دقیقا در BP باید قید شده باشه که چه مزیتی نسبت به رقبا دارید. محصولات ارزون تر ، سریع تر ، ویژگی های پیشرفته تر ، ...) اگه در زمینه ی کاریتون شرکتی وجود نداره ، بیشتر فکر کنید (شاید واقعا در این زمینه تقاضای زیادی وجود نداره) یادتون باشه که مردم ارزش می خرن ، functionality می خرن (و براشون مهم نیست از RUP و UML و agile و .. استفاده کردید ، یا فرقی نمی کنه براشون که برنامه از SQlite  استفاده می کنه یا MS SQL. میخوان یه برنامۀ کاربرپسند باشه که کارشون رو خوب راه بندازه و راحت بشه باهاش کار کرد و پشتیبانی خوب داشته باشه و ادا در نیاره و باگ نداشته باشه و اصلا چیزی ار پیچیدگی نرم افزار نمی فهمن (نبایدم بفهمن) . استثنا ها ، شرکت هایی هستن که کارشون نرم افزاره و محصولات نرم افزاری خریداری می کنن)
اگه انتظار داری از همون اول ماهی چند میلیون در بیاری و تا 3 سال بعد یه پورشه داشته باشی ، بهت میگم برو یه سری کتاب دربارۀ کارافرینی و بازاریابی و مدیریت و start-up و تبلیغات و سرنوشت بزرگان و ... بخون. مطمئنا باید برای بین 6 ماه تا یک سال پول داشته باشید چون در اول فقط ضرر خواهید داد. در واقع باید روحیۀ کارافرینی داشته باشید (کار هر کسی نیست. سخته)
بازار همه چی نیاز داره (باور کن) 
حداقل و حداکثر هم به شرایط ربط دارن ولی سعی کنید اولش بیشتر از 3 -4  نفر نباشید. (به شدت ؛ تاکید می کنم به شدت در استخدام سختگیر باشید. هر کسی رو استخدام نکنید که بعدها پشیمانی به بار خواهد آورد)
در مورد مجوز زیاد اطلاعات ندارم (البته فکر کنم پس از ثبت شرکتت ، مشکل چندانی نخواهی داشت)
تجربۀ شخصی: من و سه تا از دوستانم پارسال شرکتی رو در مرکز رشد دانشگاه سراسری زنجان تاسیس کردیم (ثبت شده). ابتدا نام شرکت رو ثبت کردیم (موسسه ی ثبت شرکت ها) سپس سر و کله زدن با رشد (که آدمای خوبی بودن و زیاد گیر ندادن.) اونجا یک اتاق بهمون دادن با دو سیستم و سه میز و سه صندلی چرخان راحت! و پرینتر و یک خط تلفن و اینترنت. بعد نشستیم رو محصولمون کار کردیم (اگه اشتباه نکنم طبق قرارداد پس از موفقیت محصول باید درصدی بهشون پرداخت می کردیم)
چون خودم درگیر کارای اداری نبودم نمی دونم چقدر پول این وسط خرج کردیم (فکر کنم یه حساب ایجاد کردیم برای شرکت و یه سرمایۀ اولیه ای حدود 120 هزار تومن در اونجا گذاشتیم.)
(تو شرکت فعلی که همین امسال تاسیس شده در زمینه ی امنیت نرم افزار تحقیق می کنیم (گفتم که بدونی در هر زمینه ای اگه بتونی ارزش ایجاد کنی ، پول خوبی هم خواهی گرفت. بالطبع تحقیقات در زمینۀ امنیت نرم افزار انتخابی نیست که هرکسی انجام بده)
این کتابا رو بخون (جدی میگم. همه شون رو بخون . از نون شب برات واجبترن):
The Art of the Start نوشته ی گای کاوازاکی
Micro ISV from Vision to Reality نوشته ی Bob Walsh
Eric Sink on the Business of Software
Peopleware
Founders at work

می تونم صفحه ها برات بنویسم ، ولی ترجیح میدم کتاب های فوق رو بخونی ، بعد سوالاتت رو دقیق و منفک بپرسی ؛ عجله ای هم برای شروع نداشته باش. قدم های اول رو سفت بردارید بهتره
{ اگه جای مدیر بودم بهت می گفتم برای هر سوالت یه تاپیک درست کن که بشه منظم و مرتب بهت جواب داد}

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوست عزيز.
تشكر مي كنم به خاطر اينكه وقت با ارزش تان را در اختيار من قرار داديد.




> سوالات کلی هستن و باید خیلی فاکتور های دیگه رو هم برای جواب دادن بهشون در نظر گرفت (میزان سرمایه ی اولیه یا طریقه ی جذب اون ، شهر ، میزان تجربه ی دوستان ، ...)


من فكر مي كردم نيازي به بيان اين مطالب نيست و حالا فهميدم اشتباه مي كردم.
سرمايه:گروهي كه داريم فعلا شامل دو نفر است (البته قبلا با افراد ديگر بطور كامل صحبت شده و نظر مفيد داشتند.)دوست من پدر پول داري دارد .وي به دليل علاقه اي كه به فرزند خود دارد از هيچ كوششي و خرجي اجتناب نمي كند.براي مثال وقي ما گفتيم براي تيم رباتيك نيازمند 500 هزار تومان هستيم حاضر شد اين پول را بدون دريافت هيچ گونه پشتوانه اي به ما بپردازد(دوست يابي يكي از كار هاي من است) و براي اين شركت وي حاضر شده تا 3 ميليون تومان در اختيار ما قرار دهد.من با وي تمامي صحبت ها را انجام دادم، از جمله اين كه گفتم تا يك سال اول فقط ضرر داريم و شايد پس از آن درامد كسب كنيم.
مي دانم بايد سعي شود از حمايت افراد خارج شد.
شهر: مشهد مقدس.




> اولا اگر فردی رو برای مدیریت افراد ندارید اصلا بی خیال این کار بشید. (ترجیحا این فرد پیشینه و تخصص برنامه نویسی داشته باشه) { علت شکست بیشتر پروژه ها ، دلیل انسانی داره ، نه فنی }


من و دوستم ترم 2 هستيم ولي افراد ديگر 4 ، 6 و دو فارغ التحصيل (مجرد،داراي كار) است.
در مورد تجربه ي خودم كه قرار است رهبري گروه را به عهده داشته باشم بايد بگويم تا كنون تيم هاي زيادي را رهبري كرده ام و يكي از دلايل موفقيتم را توانايي درست صحبت كردن با ديگران مي دانم.من خودم تجربه ي برنامه نويسي و ساخت چند نرم افزار را دارم ولي قرار است همه با هم يك گروه را هدايت كنيم.




> باید ابتدا هدفتون معلوم باشه. میخواید روی یک محصول کار کنید؟ یا قراره پروژه بگیرید ؟ یا اصلا ممکنه کار آموزش بکنید ؟ (یا ترکیبی از این 3 ؟)


قراره پروژه بگيريم.ولي در آينده (3 - 4 سال بعد) در زمينه ي آموزشي نيز كار خواهيم كرد. 




> هر شرکت نوپایی برای براورده کردن مخارج اولیه (پول آب و برق و گاز ، خرید سیستم و مبلمان و میز صندلی و نرم افزار های لازم ، حقوق افراد ، ...) نیاز به سرمایۀ اولیه داره (البته اگه شرکت برای خودت باشه یا فوقش یکی دو نفر دیگه که به دلایلی (جوان بودن ، کار دیگه داشتن ، ...) فعلا نیاز شدید مالی ندارید ، کارتون راحتتره (راحتتر از یه فرد متاهل می تونید کار کنید و بدون حقوق باشید و یه مدت بی پولی بکشید)


شايان ذكر است كه ما قرار نيست يك طبقه از يك ساختمان يا يك مغازه ي بزرگ را اجاره كنيم.من با صحبتي كه با چند نفر داشتم قرار شد برنامه ها از طريق ايميل يا بصورت حضوري به دست برنامه نويسان مي رسانيم.اگر نظري در اين مورد هم بدهيد خوشحال مي شوم.




> برای کسب سرمایۀ اولیه راه هایی وجود دارن: دریافت وام از بانک و موسسات مالی ، قرض گرفتن از یک موسسه یا شخص (VC) به شرط دادن سهمی بهشون (و باز پرداخت پولشون پس از موفقیت شرکت) ، مراکز incubator (مثل مرکز رشد در دانشگاه ها) ، پولدار بودن ، ..
> البته در ایران مثل خارج به صورت رسمی و well-defined ، سرمایه گذار برای طرح های start-up نداریم (یعنی من نمی شناسم)


سال آينده كه قرار شد از حمايت پدر دوستم خارج شويم وام خود اشتغالي (يا همچين چيزي ) خواهيم گرفت.




> در مورد صرفیدن: اگه ایدۀ خوبی داری ، می صرفه (در هر جای دنیا). فقط باید بازار هدفت رو بشناسی. یعنی بدونی چی می خوای طراحی و توسعه بدی. مثلا نمی تونی انتظار داشته باشی با ایجاد یک انتی ویروس فارسی بتونی خیلی سریع و راحت با مهران رایانه رقابت کنی (یا مثلا با نرم افزار های حسابداری ای مثل هلو ، یا مثلا مجتمع فنی تهران (در زمینۀ آموزش) یا ....) یه بازار عمودی برای محصولت انتخاب کن (بازار عمودی برای حوزۀ محدود و شناخته شده ایه که کاربرای خاصی داره. مثلا: برنامۀ مدیریت درمانگاه ها و کلینیک ها ، برنامۀ مدیریت باشگاه گلف ، .... نقطۀ مقابل بازار عموی ،بازار افقیه. بازار افقی کاربر هدفش بیشتره (مثل آفیس ، ویندوز ، ویژوال استودیو ، ...) و ایجاد شرکت برای رقابت با همچین محصولاتی یعنی خودکشی)


نه دوست عزيز ما قرار نيست با همچين شركت هايي در شروع رقابت كنيم .اگر بتوانيم شركت را گسترش دهيم و امكانات كافي و لازم پديد آمد رقابت مي كنيم (هرچند بسيار سخت باشد) خودم مي دانم ما در ابتداي كار عددي نيستيم تا بحث رقابت با شركت هاي هم سطح خودمان را مطرح كنيم چه برسد به شركت هاي بالاتر.




> تفاوت خودتون رو با شرکت های مشابه بدونید (یعنی دقیقا در BP باید قید شده باشه که چه مزیتی نسبت به رقبا دارید. محصولات ارزون تر ، سریع تر ، ویژگی های پیشرفته تر ، ...) اگه در زمینه ی کاریتون شرکتی وجود نداره ، بیشتر فکر کنید (شاید واقعا در این زمینه تقاضای زیادی وجود نداره) یادتون باشه که مردم ارزش می خرن ، functionality می خرن (و براشون مهم نیست از RUP و UML و agile و .. استفاده کردید ، یا فرقی نمی کنه براشون که برنامه از SQlite استفاده می کنه یا MS SQL. میخوان یه برنامۀ کاربرپسند باشه که کارشون رو خوب راه بندازه و راحت بشه باهاش کار کرد و پشتیبانی خوب داشته باشه و ادا در نیاره و باگ نداشته باشه و اصلا چیزی ار پیچیدگی نرم افزار نمی فهمن (نبایدم بفهمن) . استثنا ها ، شرکت هایی هستن که کارشون نرم افزاره و محصولات نرم افزاری خریداری می کنن)
> اگه انتظار داری از همون اول ماهی چند میلیون در بیاری و تا 3 سال بعد یه پورشه داشته باشی ، بهت میگم برو یه سری کتاب دربارۀ کارافرینی و بازاریابی و مدیریت و start-up و تبلیغات و سرنوشت بزرگان و ... بخون. مطمئنا باید برای بین 6 ماه تا یک سال پول داشته باشید چون در اول فقط ضرر خواهید داد. در واقع باید روحیۀ کارافرینی داشته باشید (کار هر کسی نیست. سخته)


برتري ما نسبت به ديگران ارزاني است.ما در ابتدا فقط به فكر جذب مشتري هستيم نه به فكر رقابت.پس از مدتي كه شركت صاحب تجربه شد كم كم وارد عرصه ي رقابت مي شويم.من مي دانم راه صد ساله اي را كه بعضي شركت ها رفته اند نمي شود در يك سال طي كرد.
من دقيقا برنامه ي مالي براي يك سال داشتم. فكر مي كردم كه در يك سال اول شكست هاي زيادي خواهيم خورد و خودم را آماده كرده بودم.
من فكر داشتن درآمد زياد در ماه را نمي كنم .من اگر پول هر عضو پرداخت شود ديگه مشكلي ندارم.شيوه ي حقوق هم به اين صورت است كه هر كس به ميزان كار ي كه انجام مي دهد حقوق دريافت خواهد كرد.(البته تا يك سال اول.)
سوال :  آيا ممكن است كه اين مدت از يك سال بيشتر شود يا نه؟




> بازار همه چی نیاز داره (باور کن)


آيا بازار برنامه ي نوشته شده با سي را هم نياز دارد؟




> حداقل و حداکثر هم به شرایط ربط دارن ولی سعی کنید اولش بیشتر از 3 -4 نفر نباشید. (به شدت ؛ تاکید می کنم به شدت در استخدام سختگیر باشید. هر کسی رو استخدام نکنید که بعدها پشیمانی به بار خواهد آورد)
> در مورد مجوز زیاد اطلاعات ندارم (البته فکر کنم پس از ثبت شرکتت ، مشکل چندانی نخواهی داشت)
> تجربۀ شخصی: من و سه تا از دوستانم پارسال شرکتی رو در مرکز رشد دانشگاه سراسری زنجان تاسیس کردیم (ثبت شده). ابتدا نام شرکت رو ثبت کردیم (موسسه ی ثبت شرکت ها) سپس سر و کله زدن با رشد (که آدمای خوبی بودن و زیاد گیر ندادن.) اونجا یک اتاق بهمون دادن با دو سیستم و سه میز و سه صندلی چرخان راحت! و پرینتر و یک خط تلفن و اینترنت. بعد نشستیم رو محصولمون کار کردیم (اگه اشتباه نکنم طبق قرارداد پس از موفقیت محصول باید درصدی بهشون پرداخت می کردیم)
> چون خودم درگیر کارای اداری نبودم نمی دونم چقدر پول این وسط خرج کردیم (فکر کنم یه حساب ایجاد کردیم برای شرکت و یه سرمایۀ اولیه ای حدود 120 هزار تومن در اونجا گذاشتیم.)
> (تو شرکت فعلی که همین امسال تاسیس شده در زمینه ی امنیت نرم افزار تحقیق می کنیم (گفتم که بدونی در هر زمینه ای اگه بتونی ارزش ایجاد کنی ، پول خوبی هم خواهی گرفت. بالطبع تحقیقات در زمینۀ امنیت نرم افزار انتخابی نیست که هرکسی انجام بده)
> این کتابا رو بخون (جدی میگم. همه شون رو بخون . از نون شب برات واجبترن):
> The Art of the Start نوشته ی گای کاوازاکی
> Micro ISV from Vision to Reality نوشته ی Bob Walsh
> Eric Sink on the Business of Software
> ...


خيلي ممنون استفاده كردم.
ولي در مورد كتاب ها بايد بگويم كه ما خيلي سريع قرار است اين شركت را راه اندازي كنيم.آيا وقت مي شه ؟




> { اگه جای مدیر بودم بهت می گفتم برای هر سوالت یه تاپیک درست کن که بشه منظم و مرتب بهت جواب داد}


شما خودت بهتر مي داني كه اگر قرار باشه براي هر سوال يك تاپيك ايجاد شود كه ......  .
تشكر.
خدانگهدار.

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوست عزيز.




> ای که از کوچه معشوقه ی ما میگذری .... بیخیال شو، کوچه بن بست است!


دوست عزيز پول هست .پولش را كه من نمي دهم. اگر شكست بخوريم چيزي از دست نخواهم داد و اگر پيروز شويم  چيز هاي فراواني بدست مي آورم.
خدانگهدار.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اگر قرار باشه براي هر سوال يك تاپيك ايجاد شود كه ......  .


اتفاقا باید این کار را انجام بدید؛ چون اینطور پیگیری بحث برای کاربرانی که آن را دنبال می کنند، راحتتر هست، و جستجو در سایت و دسته بندی تاپیک ها هم راحتتر انجام میشه. قبلا هم بارها به کاربران تاکید کرده ایم که در هر تاپیک فقط یک سوال را دنبال کنند، و اگر سوال های مختلف دارند، آنها را در چند تاپیک مطرح کنند.




> آيا بازار برنامه ي نوشته شده با سي را هم نياز دارد؟





> یادتون باشه که مردم ارزش می خرن ، functionality می خرن (و براشون مهم نیست از RUP و UML و agile و .. استفاده کردید ، یا فرقی نمی کنه براشون که برنامه از SQlite استفاده می کنه یا MS SQL. میخوان یه برنامۀ کاربرپسند باشه که کارشون رو خوب راه بندازه و راحت بشه باهاش کار کرد و پشتیبانی خوب داشته باشه و ادا در نیاره و باگ نداشته باشه و اصلا چیزی ار پیچیدگی نرم افزار نمی فهمن (نبایدم بفهمن) .

----------


## Ali_Mor

سلام 
اول بگم اگر حرفام بوی ناامیدی میده قصد منصرف کردنت ندارم، تجربیات شخصیمرو میگم که البته زیاد هم نیست(فقط یک شرکت در یکسال و نیم پیش تاسیسکردیم که احتمالا امروز در جلسه ای که با بجه ها داریم تعطیلش می کنیم،شاید چون از تعطیلیش ناراحتم حرفام احساسی باشه!!! ولی ارزش فکرکردنداره!!!)
می خواین کار کنین یا بازی؟ بعضی از دانشجوها برای اینکه در دورانتحصیل فقط درس نخونده باشن و یک تجربه ای هم کسب کرده باشن دوست دارن شرکتبزنن.(تازه کلاس هم داره) اینها به شرکت به محلی برای کسب درآمد نگاه نمی کنن بلکه محلی برای تجربه فرضش می کنن. شاید بگی چه اشکالی داره؟ مگه تجربهامروز،  فردا زمینه کسب درآمد را ایجاد نمی کنه؟ بحث من این نیست، من میگم نیت انسان در رفتارش، تصمیمش، *جدیتش* و .... تاثیر بسزایی داره. 

اول کار تکلیفتون رو با خودتون روشن کنید. برای چی می خواید شرکت راه بندازید و چقدر حاضرید بخاطرش تلاش کنید؟ نکنه فردا یک کار خوب در یک سازمان دولتی یا خصوصی با استخدام رسمی بهتون پیشنهاد شد یادتون بره یک شرکتی هم دارید ! اگر لازم شد(تاکید میکنم اگر لازم شد) حاضرید بی خیال دانشگاه بشید و بچسبید به کار . من هر دو مدلش رو سراغ دارم هم کسانی که درس رو دادن برای کار و هم کسانی که به بهانه امتحان و ارشد و ... کار رو بی خیال شدن. عملکردهای متفاوت نتیجه نیت های متفاوته و نتایج متفاوت هم در پی داره. بعضی شرکتشون گرفت و الان سواره کارن (اما به بهای مدرکشون) ، بعضی هم ارشد قبول شدن یا نه نمی دونم ولی الان بیکارن
این که همه مجردید و خیلی به پول نیاز ندارین یک فرصته . اما باور کن میتونه یک تهدید  هم باشه، معمولا اینجور آدمها کار رو جدی نمی گیرن یا بعد از یک مدتی از جدیتشون کاسته میشه(اولش هم جو گرفته بودتشون وگرنه واقعا جدی نبودند). اینها باعث کاهش روحیه بقیه هم میشن.

حرف استادمون رو باید باآب طلا نوشت:



> گر فردی رو برای مدیریت افراد ندارید اصلا بی خیال این کار بشید.



امدیریت خیلی چیزها باید داشته باشه از جمله اینکه: بدونه هر کس رو در کجا بگذاره که راندمان بالاتر بره، بتونه جمع رو در اوایل کار شرکت دور هم نگه داره و روحیه هاشون رو حفظ کنه، بتونه آدم هائی که حتمن نظرات گوناگون و مختلفی دارند رو در یک هدف مشترک لاین دهی کنه، بتونه تصمیم بگیره و تصمیم رو اجرا کنه و هزارتای دیگه که بهتره از متخصصش بپرسی

اینکه پول دارید خیلی خوبه، چون حالا حالا باید از جیب بخورید. ولی برای این خرج سرمایه یک برنامه بچینید. مثلا بگید بعد از سه ماه باید یک سوم هزینه های جاریمون رو در بیارم، بعد از شش ماه دو سوم و الی آخر، برای این برنامه ریزیتون خیلی فکر و حساب کنید و حتمن با بزرگای این کار که تجربه کار در بازار نرم افزار اون شهر رو دارن مشورت کنید. بعد از تدوین مشخص و دقیق برنامه تمام تلاش خود رو برای محقق کردنش صرف کنید. اگر نتونستید برنامه رو محقق کنید دست به هر کاری بزنید(بقول بچه ها حتی تایپ جزوه) اینجوری ارزش کار و پول میاد دستتون و همیشه جیره خوار سرمایه پدرانتون باقی نمی مونید. این را هم بدونید هر سرمایه ای روزی تموم میشه.
سرمایه لازمه ی کار است، خوب هم است ولی کافی نیست. تلاش تلاش تلاش با صبر و بردباری را فراموش نکنید وگرنه سرنوشت مارو پیدا می کنید.

برای خودتون خرج نتراشید، الکی ادای شرکت های بزرگ رو در نیارید. بعضی شنیدند باید بزرگ فکر کرد ولی یادشون رفته که باید کوچک هم عمل کرد. اگر یک خرجی براتون بازگشت پولی داره زیر بارش برید. هزینه های کوچک وقتی رو هم جمع میشه بزرگ میشه.(این حرفا نباید باعث تنگ نظری و خنس بازی بشه، جایی که جاشه خرج کنید)

اگر امروز که قرار شرکت رو تعطیل کنیم ازم بپرسند دوباره حاضری شرکت بزنی میگم آره ولی این رو سرلوحه ذهنم دارم، اگر با بعضی از رفیقام شراکت کنم رفاقتمون هم داغون میشه چه برسه به شراکتمون. (این به این معنی نیست که شراکت بده)

روزی رو خدا میده و هر چقدر هم که خودش میخواد میده. اگر این رو فراموش نکنیم در کار گم نمی شیم.

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

اگر یک چیزی رو تخصصی بلد باشید کارتون راه می افته مثلا طراحی وب رو خوب بلد باشید . حتی اگر photoshop رو خوب بلد باشید . مخصوصا در مشهد که بستر برای کار زیاد است . فقط باز هم میگم توی یک زمینه برید متخصص بشید

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزيز.

با سلام خدمت دوست عزيز. بسيار استفاده كردم و خيلي براي شركتتان ناراحت شدم.نوشته هاي شما من رو به فكر واداشت.يعني ممكنه...... . من با توجه به اين كه تجربه اي (هر چند بسيار كم) داشتم  يك صندوق به كمك دوستان راه اندازي كردم. هدف من از راه اندازي اين صندوق ايجاد يك شركت بود.ما هر ماه نفري 50 هزار تومان به حساب صندوق مي ريزيم و هر ماه به ترتيب به يك نفر 100 هزار تومان وام مي دهيم .(اين مورد خودتان بهتر از من مي دانيد.) بين خودمان باشد كه هم اكنون موجودي صندوق حدود يك ميليون (بيشتر) تومان است چون 3 ماه كه به بهانه ي افزايش موجود ي صندوق به كسي وام ندادم و هر ماه هم چيزي حدود 150 هزار تومان اضافه مياد.و اين رو هيچ كدام نمي دانند . چون با هر كس به صورت جدا صحبت كردم.من اين را به عنوان پشتوانه ي شركت نگه خواهم داشت .تا كنون در مورد شركت مطلبي به دوستان نگفتم زيرا با خودم به اين نتيجه رسيدم كه مي روند تو خيالات خودشان و براي حقوق خود هزار نقشه و برنامه مي ريزند.پس از اين كه شركت راه افتاد (حدود 3 تا 5 ماه ديگر ).به آن ها خواهم گفت. مي دانم نبايد بگذارم به حقوق و آينده ي شركت فكر كنند. چون با اين كار پس از دريافت حقوق اول وقتي ديدن با آن چيزي كه فكر مي كردن تفاوت (شايد هم خيلي اندك)دارد علاقه ،پشتكار و ... را از دست مي دهند و بقولي علي مي ماند و حوضش. شايد دوستي با من (يا بهتر بگويم دوست ماندن با من) كار رستم هم نباشد (رستم هم از پس چنين كاري بر نيايد) چون من بسيار سخت گير هستم.مثلا در مورد تيم رباتيك چند ماه پيش يكي از دوستان خودم را به دليل اينكه كار شكني كرد از تيم خارج كردم.(من با وي از سال 5 دبستان دوست بوديم.حدود 8 سال .از آن موقع هم با من قهر است.)اين اولين و آخرين اشتباه وي بود.شايد به همين خاطر دوستانم علاقه ي شديدي نسبت به انتساب من به رياست ندارند.(بقول يكي از دوستانم من خيلي جو مي گيرم.) ما 8 نفر بوديم و حالا 5 نفر باقي مانده اند.(با وجود اين كه هنوز نهضت ادامه دارد.)  اين سرمايه اي كه گفتم را تا زماني كه لازم نشود خرج نخواهم كرد ضمن اينكه من در خرج كردن بسيار وسواس دارم. نمي خواهم هميشه نان خور يك نفر باشيم. البته بيشتر اعضا (اين را با اطمينان مي گويم) براي ايجاد سرگرمي و شايد هم كمي تجربه مي آيند. در مورد آزمون ارشد هم بايد بگويم من فكر اين مورد را كرده بودم و اعضا را بگونه اي انتخاب كردم كه چنين مشكلي برايمان پيش نيايد.اعضا ترم 2 ( خودم هستم)، 4 ، 6  و فارغ تحصيل . بنابراين همواره عده اي در شركت هستند. فقط تنها نگراني من اين است كه وقتي من براي ارشد بخوانم چه كسي شركت را بگرداند. در بين اعضا كسي مانند خودم را نمي بينم. بنابراين من يك صندوق خارج از برنامه ها در نظر گرفتم تا در موقع لازم از آن برداشت كنم. حقوق هر كس با توجه به سودي است كه به شركت برمي گرداند. بنابراين كساني ممكن است در يك ماه حقوقي در يافت نكند. ضمن اين كه من جداي از اين موارد مبلغي (بصورت درصدي) از حقوق هر كس را به صندوق ديگري مي ريزم تا بعد از يك سال در صورت تمايل به توسعه ي شركت با مشكل مالي مواجه نشويم. من پس از گذشت يك سال نيازمند حدود 4 ميليون خواهم بود كه اين پول از محل صندوق خود شركت و كمك اعضا و اگر لازم شد (كه اطمينان دارم لازم مي شود.) از صندوق وام برداشت خواهم كرد. طبق محاسبات خودم تا آن زمان حدود اين مبلغ در صندوق وام موجود است. روي صندوق خود شركت هيچ حسابي باز نمي كنم و روي اعضا حدود 500 هزار تومان. پس از توسعه ي شركت اعضاي مفيد از نظر خودم  را جدا كرده و با بقيه را مرخص خواهم كرد تا باعث سقوط شركت نشوند.اگر لازم ديدم تعدادي به اعضا اضافه خواهم كرد و خود شركت را بيشتر توسعه خواهم داد. با توجه به مطالب بالا : 1.آيا برنامه ريزي هاي من درست است؟ 2. آيا من مناسب پست رهبري تيم هستم؟ 3. آيا شيوه ي توسعه و جمع و خرج كردن هزينه ها را درست انجام مي دهم؟ 4. آيا زمان شروع به كار اين شركت را درست تعيين كرده ام؟ 5. آيا موردي باقي مانده كه من به آن توجه نكرده باشم؟ 6. در مجموع چه نظري داريد.





> اگر یک چیزی رو تخصصی بلد باشید کارتون راه می افته مثلا طراحی وب رو خوب بلد باشید . حتی اگر photoshop رو خوب بلد باشید . مخصوصا در مشهد که بستر برای کار زیاد است . فقط باز هم میگم توی یک زمینه برید متخصص بشید


متشكر از راهنمايي تان.
ما چند تخصص داريم.
VB.Net     ،       (#,++) C

آيا لازم است كه در طراحي صفحات وب باز هم متخصص بياوريم .يا همين دو نفر كافي است.


خدانگهدار.

----------


## Ali_Mor

دوست عزیز ،سلام
قبل از هرچیز باید دوباره یادآوری کنم من صاحب تجربه ی زیادی نیستم و خود را شایسته مشورت درباره این مطلب نمی دونم. حتما با چند تا این کاره (کسانی که چندین ساله شرکت دارن مشورت کن، از بزرگای اقتصادی باشن  یا  در رشته نرم افزار شرکتشون مطرح باشه، خیلی بهتره!) نوشته های بنده فقط جنبه انتقال تجربیات کوچک خودم را دارد.

لطفا یک مرتبه دیگر پست قبلی ام را بخوان، نصف حرف من برسر نیت و عزم شماست. دوباره به این سوال در ذهنت جواب بده و از دوستانت هم بخواه که بهش فکر کنن و اول به خودشون و بعد به بقیه بطور صریح جواب بدن:



> برای چی می خواید شرکت راه بندازید و چقدر حاضریدبخاطرش تلاش کنید؟ نکنه فردا یک کار خوب در یک سازمان دولتی یا خصوصی بااستخدام رسمی بهتون پیشنهاد شد یادتون بره یک شرکتی هم دارید ! اگر لازمشد(تاکید میکنم اگر لازم شد) حاضرید بی خیال دانشگاه بشید و بچسبید به کار . من هر دو مدلش رو سراغ دارم هم کسانی که درس رو دادن برای کار و همکسانی که به بهانه امتحان و ارشد و ... کار رو بی خیال شدن. عملکردهایمتفاوت نتیجه نیت های متفاوته و نتایج متفاوت هم در پی داره. بعضی شرکتشونگرفت و الان سواره کارن (اما به بهای مدرکشون) ، بعضی هم ارشد قبول شدن یانه نمی دونم ولی الان بیکارن









> آيا برنامه ريزي هاي من درست است؟


 اینکه از الان فکر یکسال بعد رو کردی خیلی خوبه و این حکایت از استعداد برنامه ریزی در شما داره. این برنامه ریزی باید برای جزئیات کار هم باشه. اهداف میانی رو مشخص کنید گام هاتون (مراحل) رو برای رسیدن به اون هدف تعیین کنید و برای هر گام زمان، توان و هزینه رو تخمین بزنید. حنمن حتمن حتمن این برنامه ها رو با اطلاع و مشارکت همه تدوین کنید و از تکروی بپرهیزید.




> آيا من مناسب پست رهبري تيم هستم؟


 اگر این حرفائی که زدی درست باشه، بشخصه هیجوقت حاضر نخواهم بود بعنوان یک نفر زیر دست مدیریت تو کار کنم. پست رهبری با پست فرماندهی فرق می کنه. (ببخشید) شما تفکراتت شبیه فرماندهان ارتش رضاخانیه. این حرفا یعنی چی!!!!



> . . . اين رو هيچ كدام نمي دانند . . .
> ... تا كنون در مورد شركت مطلبي به دوستان نگفتم....
> و....


 

اینگونه رفتار خوب است ولی برای سربازانی که تنها اطاعت کردن را بلدند. شما قرار است شرکت بزنید. یعنی در سود و ضرر شریک، در کار کردن همراه، در تصمیمات سهیم و در یک کلام: *ما* به جای* من*.  مطمئن باش افراد همان اندازه در سختی های راه مقاومت می کنند که در انتخاب راه سهیم بوده اند و البته نسبت به این راه اگاهی داشته اند. اگر تنهائی راه را مشخص کنی بی شک بعد از مدتی باید تنهائی آن را طی کنی. *همراه* کردن افراد برای طی یک راه هنر مدیریت است و این با روش فرماندهان که افراد را *وادار* به طی راه می کنند بسیار فرق دارد.





> اين اولين و آخرين اشتباه وي بود.


 به نظر حقیر همین جمله برای اینکه مدیر نباشی کافی است. مدیر یا یک نفر را به خاطر عدم لیاقت در گروه راه نمیدهد یا اگر در گروه آوردش سعی می کند اشتباهاتش را اصلاح و استعدادهای فرد را در جهت اهداف گروه شکوفا و بکارگیرد. حدس میزنم گروه 5 نفری شما کمتر از این هم بشود.








> پس از توسعه ي شركت اعضاي مفيد از نظر خودم را جدا كرده و با بقيه را مرخصخواهم كرد تا باعث سقوط شركت نشوند.



با حرف های قبلی ام نیازی به توضیح برای جمله فوق نیست. فقط احساسم را می گویم و چند نکته حقوقی برگرفته از قانون تجارت
احساس: این جمله ات باعث شد که ازت بترسم و بسیار عصبانی
نکات قانونی: اکثر شرکت تا جائی که من میدانم یا سهامی خاص است یا تعاونی (انواع دیگری هم هست که ربطی به بحث ندارد). در تعاونی چند نفر بجای اینکه تکی کار کنند با هم کار می کنند و یا بعضی امورشان مثل فروش محصول را مشترک انجام میدهند. هرکس به اندازه کارش سهم از سود دارد.
در سهامی خاص (که البته بیشتر شرکت های نرم افزاری اینگونه اند) براساس سرمایه ای که افراد میگذارند سهام بین آنها توزیع می گردد. بعد از آن هر چه شرکت درآمد داشت براساس آن سهام بین افراد تقسیم میشود. اگر کسی سهام بیشتری داشت یعنی سود بیشتری می برد و البته اگر شرکت ضرر کرد هم ضرر بیشتری متحمل خواهد شد.

در این سیستم فرد یا سهامدار است و یا کارمند شرکت. کارمند حقوقش را می گیرد (مهم نیست شرکت سود کند یا ضرر بدهد) ولی سهامدار هم در سود شریک است و هم در ضرر. اگر کسی روزی یک سهم داشت، رفت و 10 سال دیگر آمد باز هم آن یک سهم را دارد. چه شرکت رشد کرده باشد چه نکرده باشد و باید سود شرکت براساس تعداد سهمش به او پرداخت گردد. هیچ کس هم حق ندارد او را برای منافع خودش و به تشخیص خودش از حقش محروم کند. قانون تجارت را بگیر و بخوان.

اگر حرفام بوی جسارت میداد ببخشید

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوست عزيز.




> 





> قبل از هرچیز باید دوباره یادآوری کنم من صاحب تجربه ی زیادی نیستم و خود را شایسته مشورت درباره این مطلب نمی دونم.


تا كنون از مطالب سودمند شما بسيار بهره برده ام.



> 





> کسانی که چندین ساله شرکت دارن مشورت کن، از بزرگای اقتصادی باشن  یا  در رشته نرم افزار شرکتشون مطرح باشه، خیلی بهتره!


فكر نمي كنم اينگونه افراد حاضر به كمك براي ايجاد يك رقيب باشند. از طرفي من غير از اين سايت و اطرافيانم كس و جايي را نمي شناسم. 


> 





> نوشته های بنده فقط جنبه انتقال تجربیات کوچک خودم را دارد.


خواهش مي كنم. به هر حال تجربه شما از من بيشتر است.نظرات شما دوستان هر چند كوچك و پيش پا افتاده باشد براي من مانند طلا مي باشد چرا كه با هر نظر ايرادي از كار خود را متوجه و تجربه اي هر چند كوچك به جمع تجربيات كمم افزوده مي شوم.
 همين جا ، جا دارد از تمامي شما دوستان بخاطر لطفي كه نسبت به من داشتيد تشكر ويژه داشته باشم.
 






> 





> لطفا یک مرتبه دیگر پست قبلی ام را بخوان، نصف حرف من برسر نیت و عزم شماست. دوباره به این سوال در ذهنت جواب بده و از دوستانت هم بخواه که بهش فکر کنن و اول به خودشون و بعد به بقیه بطور صریح جواب بدن:


من تا حدودي در اين مورد در پست قبلي مطالبي را گفتم. من براي همه جانشين دارم .خوشبختانه از اين نظر مشكلي ندارم.براي مثال اگر كسي كه روي وي بي كار مي كند به هر شكل كنار كشيد من دو نفر براي جايگزيني وي دارم. فقط تنها نفري كه براي وي جايگزيني پيدا نكردم كسي بود كه صفحات وب طراحي مي كرد و من هم اكنون به دنبال جايگزيني براي وي هستم و پيدا خواهم كرد .(حتي اگر لازم باشد خودم با وجود ضعيف بودن زبان انگليسي اين كار را ياد مي گيرم.) من در مورد شركت با يك نفر كه هم اكنون در يك شركت خصوصي كار مي كند صحبت كردم ولي بدليل در جريان كار هاي مديريتي نبودن وي جواب درستي از سوي ايشان دريافت نكردم. 

 من خودم شخصا حاضر نيستم به خاطر شركت دست از تحصيل بكشم چراكه در آينده به مدرك من نگاه خواهند كرد نه به شركتم.( فكر نمي كنم دوستانم نظر ديگري داشته باشند) و اينكه مديريت ربطي به رشته ي من ندارد.ولي حاضرم از ساعات مطالعه  ي درسي كم كنم و به اين موضوع بپردازم.براي مثال من ترم قبل ( با وجود اينكه ترم اول بودم ) 19 واحد برداشتم و راحت پاس كردم ولي اين ترم براي اينكه رهبري دو گروه (گروه آي سي ام  و رباتيك ) را بر عهده داشتم به خودم اجازه ندادم بيش از 14 واحد بردارم.ممكن است در آينده بخاطر اين تصميم خود تاسف بخورم ولي اكنون وقتي مي بينم در گروه خود 4 انسان با استعداد وجود دارد و آنها به خاطراعتمادي كه به من كردند حاضر شدند تا رهبري امور را به دست من بسپارند (شايد تا حالا پشيمان شده باشند)(شايد كه نگويم حتما) دلم راضي به كوتاهي در انجام وظايف نمي شود.

  





> 





> اینکه از الان فکر یکسال بعد رو کردی خیلی خوبه و این حکایت از استعداد برنامه ریزی در شما داره. این برنامه ریزی باید برای جزئیات کار هم باشه. اهداف میانی رو مشخص کنید گام هاتون (مراحل) رو برای رسیدن به اون هدف تعیین کنید و برای هر گام زمان، توان و هزینه رو تخمین بزنید. حنمن حتمن حتمن این برنامه ها رو با اطلاع و مشارکت همه تدوین کنید و از تکروی بپرهیزید.



 هم اكنون من تمامي موارد را كنار گذاشته و به همين يك موضوع فكر مي كنم. شايد باور نكنيد ولي من و دوستم تمام ديروز و امروز بعد از ظهر را روي برنامه اي كه از قبل براي گروه (همان برنامه اي كه در پست قبلي به آن اشاره كردم ) ريخته بودم كار مي كرديم.برنامه را نتوانستم باز كنم چراكه از مشكلاتي كه در بين سال ممكن است براي ما پيش بيايد يا در سال هاي آينده هيچ منشوري نداشتيم. بنابراين فقط به برنامه ي كلي پرداختيم. من نمي توانم با ديگر اعضا صحبت كنم چون فكر مي كنم افرادي نيستند كه توانايي بررسي اين موضوع را داشته باشند. من مدتي است كه با آنان كار مي كنم (در تيم) و به اين نتيجه رسيدم كه در اراده ضعيف هستند و انجام كار هاي بزرگ را در خود نمي بينند. بصورت غير مستقيم از تمامي افراد (به غير از يك نفر ) پرسيدم و نظر مثبت داشتند. من مي خواهم رباتيك و اي سي ام را بهانه اي براي به اشتياق آوردن آنان و اين كه مي توانند بدون كمك كسي روي پاي خود بايستند قرار دهم.شايد اشتباه مي كنم و با توجه به موارد بوجود آمده از نظر من صلاح نيست كه با آنان صحبتي صورت بگيرد (البته فعلا). اما اگر شما اساتيد نظري غير از نظر من داريد بيان كنيد تا در جلسه ي روز دوشنبه با اعضا گروه در ميان بگذارم. 





> 





> اگر این حرفائی که زدی درست باشه، بشخصه هیجوقت حاضر نخواهم بود بعنوان یک نفر زیر دست مدیریت تو کار کنم. پست رهبری با پست فرماندهی فرق می کنه. (ببخشید) شما تفکراتت شبیه فرماندهان ارتش رضاخانیه. این حرفا یعنی چی!!!!


خب فكر مي كنم در اين مورد با شما هم عقيده باشم(البته لازم به ذكر است كه اگر شما در گروه بوديد رهبري از آن شما بود چون حداقل تجربه ي حضور در چنين گروهي را داشته ايد .شايان ذكر است كه اگر شما رهبري گروه را برعهده داشتيد فرقي مي كرد چون آن وقت متحمل انتقادات من بوديد). شايد من خيلي تند برخورد مي كنم ولي فكر مي كنم اگر اعضا را وادار به انجام كاري نكنم (البته تا مدتي) و قوانين سخت نباشد افراد ضعيف وارد تيم مي شوند . براي مثال ما در ابتدا 8 نفر بوديم وقي قراري براي دور هم آوردن گروه مي گذاشتم از نيم ساعت مانده به قرار تا زمان قرار يكي يكي زنگ مي زدند و تاسف خود را از اين كه نمي توانند سر قرار حاضر شوند ابراز مي كردند  و اگر سخت گيري هاي من نبود بطور حتم تا كنون همان گونه بود. به نظر من بايد سختگيري باشد. مگر فرق اعضاي  گروه ما با سربازان و فرق من با يك ژنرال ارتش (البته فكر نكنم برابر باشيم) چيست؟ سربازان براي جنگ آماده مي شوند و اعضا گروه هم براي جنگ (البته جنگ 0 و 1 )، ژنرال فرماندهي سربازان را در جنگ بر عهده دارد و من هم ....... .





> 





> اینگونه رفتار خوب است ولی برای سربازانی که تنها اطاعت کردن را بلدند. شما قرار است شرکت بزنید. یعنی در سود و ضرر شریک، در کار کردن همراه، در تصمیمات سهیم و در یک کلام: *ما* به جای* من*. مطمئن باش افراد همان اندازه در سختی های راه مقاومت می کنند که در انتخاب راه سهیم بوده اند و البته نسبت به این راه اگاهی داشته اند. اگر تنهائی راه را مشخص کنی بی شک بعد از مدتی باید تنهائی آن را طی کنی. *همراه* کردن افراد برای طی یک راه هنر مدیریت است و این با روش فرماندهان که افراد را *وادار* به طی راه می کنند بسیار فرق دارد.


بخشي از پاسخ را در بالا بيان كردم.
 من براي همه حق انتخاب مي گذارم. من اجباري در حضور كسي در تيم نمي بينم چون همان طور كه در بالا گفتم به جاي هر نفر جايگزيني است ......  . من در بالا گفتم بطور غير مستقيم از همه (به غير از يك نفر ) در مورد شركت سوال كردم و همه نظر مثبت داشتند . 
 تا حالا متوجه شديد كه من خيلي هم سنگ دل نيستم. :شیطان: 

 

 


> 





> به نظر حقیر همین جمله برای اینکه مدیر نباشی کافی است. مدیر یا یک نفر را به خاطر عدم لیاقت در گروه راه نمیدهد یا اگر در گروه آوردش سعی می کند اشتباهاتش را اصلاح و استعدادهای فرد را در جهت اهداف گروه شکوفا و بکارگیرد. حدس میزنم گروه 5 نفری شما کمتر از این هم بشود.



  
دليلش را اگر شما مي دانستيد چنين نمي گفتيد. اگر وقت داريد ماجرا را بخوانيد.
 آن فرد لياقتي بيش از اين را نداشت. وي فكر مي كرد به خاطر اينكه تنها عضو گروه است كه رشته ي برق مي خواند ما بايد گوش به فرمان وي باشيم و هر كار شكني از سوي وي مجاز مي باشد ( وي دوست چندين ساله ي من بود :افسرده: ). من براي حفظ اقتدار ، هويت و نشان دادن جديتم (براي اينكه ديگران حتي به فكر چنين كاري نيفتند ) وي را اخراج كردم.  خار را بايد قبل از اين كه ريشه كند قطع كرد و اگر نه مجددا رشد مي كرد . اگر وي را اخراج نمي كردم كنترل هويت تيم از بين مي رفت و آن وقت ديگر از من كه چه عرض كنم هيچ كس كاري بر نمي آمد.و آن وقت مي شد مطابق مثل : آب بياور حوض پر كن. من پس از اخراج وي موضوع را با گروه در جريان گذاشتم و چند نفر ابراز نگراني از ادامه ي كار تيم كردند.من براي آنكه بخشي از مشكلات بوجود آمده را برطرف كنم خودم كتاب ميكرو كنترلر هاي آي وي آر را خواندم  و جاي خالي آن فرد را پر نمودم.هر چند تا كنون بدليل اخراج وي مشكلاتي براي تيم ايجاد شده ولي هنوز تيم پا بر جاست و با روحيه ي بوجود آمده پس از موفق آميز بودن اولين آزمايش فكر مي كنم دوران مشكلات  ، دو دستگي ها و سختي ها به پايان رسيده . فكر مي كنم كمي به موفقيت نزديك شده ام. 




> 





> این جمله ات باعث شد که ازت بترسم و بسیار عصبانی


چرا عصباني؟ 




> 





> نکات قانونی: اکثر شرکت تا جائی که من میدانم یا سهامی خاص است یا تعاونی (انواع دیگری هم هست که ربطی به بحث ندارد). در تعاونی چند نفر بجای اینکه تکی کار کنند با هم کار می کنند و یا بعضی امورشان مثل فروش محصول را مشترک انجام میدهند. هرکس به اندازه کارش سهم از سود دارد.
>  در سهامی خاص (که البته بیشتر شرکت های نرم افزاری اینگونه اند) براساس سرمایه ای که افراد میگذارند سهام بین آنها توزیع می گردد. بعد از آن هر چه شرکت درآمد داشت براساس آن سهام بین افراد تقسیم میشود. اگر کسی سهام بیشتری داشت یعنی سود بیشتری می برد و البته اگر شرکت ضرر کرد هم ضرر بیشتری متحمل خواهد شد.
> 
>  در این سیستم فرد یا سهامدار است و یا کارمند شرکت. کارمند حقوقش را می گیرد (مهم نیست شرکت سود کند یا ضرر بدهد) ولی سهامدار هم در سود شریک است و هم در ضرر. اگر کسی روزی یک سهم داشت، رفت و 10 سال دیگر آمد باز هم آن یک سهم را دارد. چه شرکت رشد کرده باشد چه نکرده باشد و باید سود شرکت براساس تعداد سهمش به او پرداخت گردد. هیچ کس هم حق ندارد او را برای منافع خودش و به تشخیص خودش از حقش محروم کند. قانون تجارت را بگیر و بخوان.




شركتي كه ما قصد  راه اندازي آن را داريم در ابتدا تركيبي از اين دو مورد است.ما همه در سود يا زيان شركت سهيم هستيم (صندوق تهيه شده براي شركت) و هر كس هم با توجه به كاري كه انجام مي دهد حقوقي دريافت مي كند. در واقع ما هر كس كاري انجام دهد هزينه ي دريافتي از مشتري را پس از كسر درصدي ( مثلا 10 درصد) كه براي رشد و پيشرفت شركت درنظر مي گيريم به وي پرداخت مي كنيم.(در واقع ما در سال اول براي راه افتادن شركت حالت بنگاه كار يابي خواهيم داشت تا افراد زياد لطمه نبينند.)پس از يك سال اگر شرايط موافق ما بود و خود را  در حد و اندازه هاي ادامه ي كار ديديم شركت را توسعه (نيرو استخدام) و مانند شركت هاي سهامي خاص (به قول شما ) مي شويم و اگر نه تا زمان مساعد شدن شرايط به همين صورت ادامه مي دهيم. اگر شرايط خلاف نظر پيشبيني شده ما بود مدتي با كمك صندوق وام ادامه مي دهيم تا مشكلات بر طرف شود و اگر نشد خاتمه ي كار را اعلام خواهيم كرد.(من تا جايي كه در توانم باشد تسليم نخواهم شد و از مرز شركت دفاع خواهم كرد.)

با تشكر فراوان.
خدانگهدار.

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> شايد به همين خاطر دوستانم علاقه ي شديدي نسبت به انتساب من به رياست ندارند.(بقول يكي از دوستانم من خيلي جو مي گيرم.)


تموم شد. اعتماد که نباشه ، خراب میشه کار. به قول دوستمون ، ارتش نیست که (در ضمن ، شرکت برای خودت نیست که . شریکید و درسته که تقسیم وظایف میشه ولی از حدی فراتر بری ، بی خیال میشن و شرکت از هم می پاشه)



> پس از توسعه ي شركت اعضاي مفيد از نظر خودم را جدا كرده و با بقيه را مرخص خواهم كرد تا باعث سقوط شركت نشوند.اگر لازم ديدم تعدادي به اعضا اضافه خواهم كرد و خود شركت را بيشتر توسعه خواهم داد.


داری راجع به انسان ها اینطور صحبت می کنی ؟



> من براي همه جانشين دارم .خوشبختانه از اين نظر مشكلي ندارم


فکر می کنی. یه برنامه نویس خوب اندازۀ ده تا برنامه نویس معمولی ارزش داره. با این کارات روحیۀ افراد موجود رو هم تضعیف کرده و حس بی اعتمادی در شرکت تزریق می کنی. هم استخدام هم اخراج کار سختیه



> من خودم شخصا حاضر نيستم به خاطر شركت دست از تحصيل بكشم چراكه در آينده به مدرك من نگاه خواهند كرد نه به شركتم


یک دلیل دیگه برای این که بی خیال این کار بشی (مگر این که وقت اضافی زیاد داری). اصلا روحیه ی کارافرینی نداری. کاری رو که دوست نداری و حاضر نیستی براش دست از یک سری چیزا بکشی ، بهتره اصلا شروع نشه
و اينكه مديريت ربطي به رشته ي من ندارد.ولي حاضرم از ساعات مطالعه ي درسي كم كنم و به اين موضوع بپردازم.
مدیریت فقط در مطالعه نیست. مدیریت خوب و قوی ریشه در ویژگی های فردی و انسان شناسی و ... داره (نه فقط دونستن تئوری هایی دربارۀ مدیریت. خوندن "مدیر یک دقیقه ای" خوبه ولی کافی نیست)



> من مدتي است كه با آنان كار مي كنم (در تيم) و به اين نتيجه رسيدم كه در اراده ضعيف هستند و انجام كار هاي بزرگ را در خود نمي بينند.


با اینطور افراد شراکت نکن. سعی کن کسانی باشن که همدیگه رو قبول داشته و تا حدودی شبیه به هم فکر کنید

طرز فکرت رو می فهمم. بد نیست (نظر و فکر همه محترمه) ولی برای مدیریت مناسب نیست. ببین تو می تونی در مورد یک ماشین (یا هرگونه موجودیتی که عاری از حافظۀ احساسی باشه) برنامه ریزی کنی و می تونی یه ربوت رو ازکار افتاده کنی و جایگزینش کنی و ...
ولی اینجا داریم در مورد انسان ها صحبت می کنیم. انسان حس داره؛ خوشحال میشه ناراحت میشه کینه به دل می گیره ، میخنده ، .... نمی تونی احساسات انسان ها رو نادیده بگیری. مدیریت انسان ها با مدیریت سرور ها فرق می کنه. برای همین گفتم اون کتابا رو بخون. استفادۀ ابزاری از انسان ها راه درست نیست. (لااقل نباید این رو داد زد. گوگل و مایکروسافت هم از کارمنداشون استفادۀ ابزاری می کنن ، یعنی پول میدن بهشون و چند برابر ازشون سود می برن ، ولی لااقل براشون احترام قائل میشن. بزرگشون می کنن. به نیازهاشون توجه می کنن)

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

امروز اینا رو پیدا کردم.
قابل توجه کسانی که به ایجاد شرکت علاقه دارن:
http://www.omnisio.com/startupschool08

----------


## Ali_Mor

استاد عزیزmehdi311ggg اگر میتونستم از پستت چندبار تشکر کنم حتمن این کار رو می کردم. خدائیش دلم برای SamaPic میسوزه، دقیقا داره تو همون چاهی می یفته که ما افتادیم. بعضی وقتا به این همه شباهت شک می کنم. به هرحال، ما که از رو رفتیم. دوستان: این گوی و این میدانSamaPicجان -  جدا از صمیم قلب آرزو می کنم موفق و پیروز بشید . یا علی

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوستان .  با توجه به مطالب بسيار مفيد شما به اين نتيجه رسيدم كه هنوز زود است.(شايد 4 سال بعد) شايد بايد در رفتار خود تجديد نظر كنم. گفته هاي شما اساتيد بسياري از اشتباهات گذشته ي من را به من نشان داد و باعث شد تا بطور ديگر به اين موضوع بنگرم. نمي دانم چه شد كه من تصميم به مشورت با شما گرفتم ولي حالا مي بينم من فقط برنامه براي يك سال و حداكثر يك سال و نيم را داشتم ولي براي بعد ..... . من تا كنون تجربه هاي زيادي در مورد مديريت تيم ها دارم ولي هيچكدام مانند اين بلند مدت نبود و به همين دليل تصميماتم براي كوتاه مدت مناسب بود. من از يك يك شما عزيزان تشكر ويژه دارم كه با عوض كردن راه من (نظر من) و هشدار دادن از موانع موجود در سر راه نگذاشتيد قدم در راه اشتباه بگذارم. حال كه فكر مي كنم مي بينم من هنوز تجربه و توانايي انجام چنين كار بزرگي را ندارم. اميد وارم تمامي شما در تمامي مراحل زندگي موفق و پيروز و سربلند باشد. Ali_Mor براي شركت شما خيلي دلم سوخت .واقعا خيلي تلخ است. خدانگهدار.

----------


## salehbagheri

> با توجه به مطالب بسيار مفيد شما به اين نتيجه رسيدم كه هنوز زود است.(شايد 4 سال بعد)


دوست عزيز! نبايد شركت رو رها كنيد، كار خودتون رو انجام بدهيد فقط از شركت حرفي نباشه! ولي تو دلتون هواي شركت رو داشته باشيد!

اشتباه بعضي از افراد اينكه كه تنهايي فكر ميكنن و با مشورت با بعضي ها به اين نتيجه ميرسن كه يه شركت بزنن! اصولا تمام افكار ما به اين خلاصه ميشه كه چه جوري شركتي رو به زودترين حالت ممكن سرپا كنيم!

توصيه ميكنم به نكات زير توجه كني:
شما بايد ابتدا دنبال ايده يا هدف بگرديد! *(مهمترين قسمت)*اهدافي و آرزوهايي كه به نتيجه نمي رسند: (اگر هم برسند بي فايده است)
بيل گيتس بشم!
مايكروسافت رو بخرم!
ويندوز رو از اول بسازم!
...
اهدافي كه به احتمال زياد به نتيجه مي رسند: (اگر به اين اهداف رسيديد آرزوي ها بالا ممكن ميشود)
نيازهاي مردم رو برطرف كنم!
كارهاي سخت رو راحت كنم!
به چيزي جديد دست پيدا كنم!
...
(*دقت كنيد:* اهدافي به نتيجه خواهند رسيد كه تك باشند، يعني ايده‌اي نو باشند. اينكه شما تو فكر اين باشي كه ويندوزي بهتر از سون بسازي يا نرم افزار حسابداري بهتر از هلو و ... بسازي، چون ايده اي نو نيستند به نتيجه مطلوبي نمي رسند. پس در انتخاب ايده دقت كنيد!)
(مثل آقا مهدي، به شما توصيه ميكنم كتابهايي در اين زمينه ها بخوني، مخصوصاً سرگذشت بزرگان IT و اينكه ببيني هدفشون چي بود و براي چي شركت زدن)
به تنهايي در مورد كار آينده تون درست و حسابي فكر كنيد! (علاقه به كنار)حتماً قبل از مطرح كردن شركت، با دوستانتان چندين ماه يا سال كار اقتصادي (ترجيحا شراكتي و كامپيوتري) انجام دهيد! (به قول دوستمون حتي تايپ جزوه) معمولاً در اين مواقع است كه شما ميتوانيد افرادي را كه لايق عضويت در شركت هستند رو شناسايي كنيد!تا فرا رسيدن زمان مناسب، نام ”*شركت“* رو پيش نكشيد!دوستان لايق تر *(عاشق تر)* رو *تك تك* بهشون پيشنهاد همكاري بدهيد!سعي كنيد از صحبتهاي احساسي با مخاطبتان بپرهيزيد! (شركتي ميزنم كه مايكروسافت رو زير پاش له كنه)سريعاً تقسيم سهام و تقسيم پست نكنيد! (مدير منم، معاون تويي، چهل شصت)با دوستان و همكارانتان مهربان باشيد ولي اصلا به آنها رو ندهيد!مقدمات رسيدن به هدف رو فراهم كنيد!حتماً يه مشاور امين پيدا كنيد! و به تنهايي كار را پيش نبريد! (دقت كنيد كه مشاور هم بايد در مورد هدف، با شما هم عقيده باشد)به هيچ وجه نااميد نشيد! و به حرفهاي ديگران اعم از *”نه نميشه، امكان نداره“* دقت نكنيد!اگر افراد مناسب رو پيدا كرديد، زمان ثبت شركت فرا رسيده! (دقت كنيد كه بايد به افراد اعتماد كافي داشته باشيد)حتماً كارهاتون رو با دوستان، *قانوني* پيش ببريد و از كارهاي* رفاقتي جداً* بپرهيزيد! (تو رفيقي! بهت اعتماد دارم! نيازي به سفته و چك نيست)حتماً براي شركت يه حساب بانكي (حقوقي) ايجاد كنيد و از حساب شخصي خودتون به هيچ وجه استفاده نكنيد!از خرج هاي بي مورد جداً بپرهيزيد! (دوستان! صبحونه و ناهار مهمون من، همچنين ابتداي هر ماه به خاطر شركت جشن مفصلي داريم، اتاق من بايد جدا باشه، بايد براي همه كارمندام يه لپتاب بخرم!)به هيچ يك از همكارانتان بيجا مشكوك نشويد!و هزارتا چيز ديگه ...اينها فقط تجربه منه! يقيناً خيلي موارد ديگه اي هم هست كه دوستان متذكر شدند!

با تشكر!

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوست عزيز. 


> دوست عزيز! نبايد شركت رو رها كنيد، كار خودتون رو انجام بدهيد فقط از شركت حرفي نباشه! ولي تو دلتون هواي شركت رو داشته باشيد!


 گفته هاي شما من را برگرداند ،اميد وارم كرد و باعث شد مجددا به كار هاي قبلي ام فكر كنم.برنامه هايم رو چك كردم و مجددا با دوستم كه با گفته هاي من مبني بر كنار گذاشتن شركت مخالف بود صحبت كردم.گفتم در اوج تاريكي كور سويي اميد ديدم.من نمي دانم گفته هاي شما بازدارنده است يا تشويق  كننده. چون تمام مطالب (برنامه ريزي هايم ) را درپست هاي قبلي گفتم.تمامي گفته هاي شما را در پست هاي قبلي در جواب سوال دوستان پاسخ دادم ولي مجددا بيان مي كنم.چون اميدوارم كرديد.من براي همه ي اين موارد برنامه دارم.


> اشتباه بعضي از افراد اينكه كه تنهايي فكر ميكنن و با مشورت با بعضي ها به اين نتيجه ميرسن كه يه شركت بزنن! اصولا تمام افكار ما به اين خلاصه ميشه كه چه جوري شركتي رو به زودترين حالت ممكن سرپا كنيم!


 شركت ما اگر قرار باشد روزي بر پا شود آن روز امروز يا فردا نيست.من شرايط را درك كرده ام و مي دانم زدن شركت بدون يك سرمايه ي اوليه يعني با طناب پوسيده به داخل چاه تاريك رفتن.من حدود 5 تا 8 ماه برنامه ريزي مي كنم و اوضاع را بررسي مي كنم سپس به ايجاد شركت خواهم پرداخت. در واقع سوال من  ار دوستان اين بود كه موانع و مشكلات موجود در سر راه را برايم شرح داده تا براي آنها راه حلي پيداكنم ، و اگر نتوانستم راه حل آن را از خود آنان بخواهم. به نظر من شركتي موفق است كه داراي افراد با تجربه و آماده باشد .شركت نيازي به افراد بلند پرواز و كساني كه با ايجاد انتقاد هاي بي مورد و بي پايه و اساس، شركت و ديگر افراد موجود در آن را از مسير اصلي خارج مي كند ندارد.اين گونه افراد باعث انقراض شركت شده و نه خود به جايي رسيده و نه مي گذارند ديگران به جايي برسند. كه من نيز منظورم از افراد ضعيف همين ها بوده است. 



> توصيه ميكنم به نكات زير توجه كني:
> شما بايد ابتدا دنبال ايده يا هدف بگرديد! *(مهمترين قسمت)* اهدافي و آرزوهايي كه به نتيجه نمي رسند: (اگر هم برسند بي فايده است)
>  بيل گيتس بشم!
>  مايكروسافت رو بخرم!
>  ويندوز رو از اول بسازم!
>  ...
>  اهدافي كه به احتمال زياد به نتيجه مي رسند: (اگر به اين اهداف رسيديد آرزوي ها بالا ممكن ميشود)
>  نيازهاي مردم رو برطرف كنم!
>  كارهاي سخت رو راحت كنم!
>  به چيزي جديد دست پيدا كنم!


 اهداف شركت ما اين گونه موارد نيست .هدف شركت ما رقابت با ديگر شركت هاي در محدوده ي خود است و اينكه همه يك فعاليت اقتصادي داشته باشند ( با دنياي بسيار بي رحم بازارآشنا شوند ) و به اين وسيله تجربه اي هر چند مختصر بدست آورند. اگر من بوسيله ي اين شركت بتوانم كمي تجربه بدست آورم (در زمينه ي اقتصاد ي،مديريتي و .... ) از خودم راضي هستم و آن روز رسيدن به اين مهم را روز به بار نشستن ثمره ي كار شركت در مورد خود مي دانم.(براي ديگران هم همين طور فكر مي كنم.) من شركت خود را در حدي نمي بينم كه با يك شركت تجاري ديگر (كه از ما قوي تر و داراي تجربه ي و نيروي انساني بيشتري است) رقابت كند. شايد مجبور شوم بعد از تمام شدن قدري از سرمايه ي ذخيره شده براي شركت و نرسيدن به خواسته هاي از پيش تعيين شده ،پايان كار شركت را اعلام كنم. البته شايان ذكر است كه بيل گيتس هم شركت خود  را در دوران دانشجويي (البته پس از ترك تحصيل) فعال كرد. 


> (*دقت كنيد:* اهدافي به نتيجه خواهند رسيد كه تك باشند، يعني ايده‌اي نو باشند. اينكه شما تو فكر اين باشي كه ويندوزي بهتر از سون بسازي يا نرم افزار حسابداري بهتر از هلو و ... بسازي، چون ايده اي نو نيستند به نتيجه مطلوبي نمي رسند. پس در انتخاب ايده دقت كنيد!)


 در انتها ي بحث پاسخ خودم را در اين مورد خواهم نوشت. 



> (مثل آقا مهدي، به شما توصيه ميكنم كتابهايي در اين زمينه ها بخوني، مخصوصاً سرگذشت بزرگان IT و اينكه ببيني هدفشون چي بود و براي چي شركت زدن)


 البته فكر نكنم سرگذشت آنان بتواند خيلي كار ساز باشد چون شرايط و زمان فعاليت آنان با ما متفاوت بوده و است. من در كنار كار مربوط به برنامه ريزي شركت كار مديريت 2 گروه براي انجام كار مهمي دارم كه فكر مي كنم اگر بخواهم فقط به شركت فكر كنم به اهداف از پيش تعيين شده براي آنها نمي رسم و در نتيجه نه به كار شركت و نه به آن دو گروه مي رسم. 



> به تنهايي در مورد كار آينده تون درست و حسابي فكر كنيد! (علاقه به كنار)


 اين كار انجام شده. 



> حتماً قبل از مطرح كردن شركت، با دوستانتان چندين ماه يا سال كار اقتصادي (ترجيحا شراكتي و كامپيوتري) انجام دهيد! (به قول دوستمون حتي تايپ جزوه) معمولاً در اين مواقع است كه شما ميتوانيد افرادي را كه لايق عضويت در شركت هستند رو شناسايي كنيد!


 اين افراد مشخص شده اند فقط همان طور كه بيان كردم اين افراد به خودباوري نرسيده اند . مطمئن هستم كه آنان پس از شروع كار شركت و به ثمر رسيدن گروه هاي  رباتيك و آي سي ام به خود باوري لازم خواهند رسيد.من با شناختي كه از همه ي آنها بدست آوردم مي توانم با كمال اطمينان بگويم كه افراد درستي هستند.براي من هيچ اهميتي ندارد كه فلان كس در درس مباني چند گرفت ،فلاني در درس رياضي چند گرفت و ...... . براي من مهمترين چيز اخلاق (كاري و رفتاري) و وجدان است. سپس نگاه مي كنم كه آيا گرايش سياسي دارد يا نه .چون چنين افرادي (افرادي كه گرايش سياسي دارند) به نظر من براي يك تيم مناسب نيستند. در داخل پرانتز بگويم كه براي من اهميتي ندارد كه فرد انتخاب شده مسلمان است يا دين ديگري دارد (نمي گويم بي تاثير نيست.) چون به اين نتيجه رسيدم كه : بيشتر افراد جو فروشان گندم نما هستند.

----------


## SamaPic

> تا فرا رسيدن زمان مناسب، نام ”*شركت“* رو پيش نكشيد! دوستان لايق تر *(عاشق تر)* رو *تك تك* بهشون پيشنهاد همكاري بدهيد! سعي كنيد از صحبتهاي احساسي با مخاطبتان بپرهيزيد! (شركتي ميزنم كه مايكروسافت رو زير پاش له كنه)


 تمامي وموارد بررسي شده. يك مورد را كامل بگويم.من عقيده دارم كه ميان دو دوست نبايد پول در ميان (رد و بدل ) باشد.بنابراين به خاطر اينكه به عقيده ام جامه ي عمل بپوشانم چنين مي گويم: براي من در دنياي معمولي 3 گروه آدم وجود دارد كه هر گروه  براي خود به چند گروه بخش مي شوند.(وارد جزئيات نمي شوم): 1. دوست      2. آدم عادي (ناشناس)            3. دشمن همه ي موارد فوق به چند دسته به ترتيب نزديكي و دوري و روابط تقسيم مي شوند. ولي در دنياي كاري و گروه : 1. بي طرف                2. دشمن كسي كه با من نباشد با من دشمن است. دشمن كه بحثش مشخصه ولي در مورد بي طرف بايد بگويم: يك دوست وقتي وارد گروه من مي شود با وي مانند يك انساني كه تازه وي را شناخته ام برخورد مي كنم. من بين وي و ديگر اعضاي گروه تفاوتي نمي گذارم. همان طور كه قبلا هم بيان كردم من در جريان تيم رباتيك دوستي را كه 8 سال با وي دوست بودم را از گروه اخراج كردم. من تفاوتي بين وي و ديگر افراد گروه نمي ديدم. من براي افراد (گروه) حدي در نظر مي گيرم(با توجه به اهميت و زمان در دست) .(البته همچين چيزي)هر اشتباهي براي من يكسان نيست .مثلا كار وي به نظر من اشتباه بزرگي بود و ارزش بخشيدن را نداشت. نكشيدن 4 خط كه كاري نداره كه وي از انجام اين كار خودداري كرد.داستان بطور كامل در پست هاي قبلي آمده مي توانيد مطالعه بفرماييد. 


> سريعاً تقسيم سهام و تقسيم پست نكنيد! (مدير منم، معاون تويي، چهل شصت)





> 


 چنين كاري به هيچ عنوان انجام نمي شود. مدير مشخص است (خودم هستم) ولي ديگر اعضا دقيقا با هم از نظر من يك ارزش را دارند. جاي توضيح مي بينم كمي در مورد كار شركت كمي توضيح دهم: شركت ما به قول خودم يك شركت هرمي است. من در راس اين هرم و ديگران هر كدام وجهي .من به طوري كه هيچ كدام متوجه نشدند تقسيم نيرو كردم بدين گونه: كسي كه رشته اش مكانيك بود مديريت بخش دلفي (مرتبط با رشته اش) .كسي راكه زبان برنامه نويسي اش ضعيف بود را به سي # (ادامه ي سي ++). كسي كه قواي بيشتري داشت به بخش وي بي و كسي كه زبان انگليسي قوي تري داشت را به صفحات وب. البته ترم هاي افراد با هم متفاوت است تا در آينده مشكلي براي كساني كه مي خواهند ارشد بخوانند پيش نيايد(منظورم اين است كه شركت صدمه ي كمتري بخورد.). سپس براي تقويت هر بخش افرادي را به آنان معرفي مي كنم تا به عنوان زير گروه وي عمل كند. به اين ترتيب من خودم در راس و بقيه هم در وجه ها . و شركت بصورت يك هرم رشد مي كند و به اين ترتيب كنترل آنان بسيار راحت تر مي شود. من خودم براي اينكه در آينده دچار موج انتقاد ها نشوم قصد دارم تا تمامي موارد را فرا بگيرم.(غير از صفحات وب چون زبان انگليسي ام ضعيف است.البته از هر بخش كمي اطلاعات داشتم واگر نه نمي توانستم چنين تقسيم بندي كنم.) 


> با دوستان و همكارانتان مهربان باشيد ولي اصلا به آنها رو ندهيد!





> 


 يك مورد را كامل بگويم.من عقيده دارم كه ميان دو دوست نبايد پول در ميان (رد و بدل ) باشد.بنابراين به خاطر اينكه به عقيده ام جامه ي عمل بپوشانم چنين مي گويم: براي من در دنياي معمولي 3 گروه آدم وجود دارد كه هر گروه  براي خود به چند گروه بخش مي شوند.(وارد جزئيات نمي شوم): 1. دوست      2. آدم عادي (ناشناس)            3. دشمن همه ي موارد فوق به چند دسته به ترتيب نزديكي و دوري و روابط تقسيم مي شوند. ولي در دنياي كاري و گروه : 1. بي طرف                2. دشمن كسي كه با من نباشد با من دشمن است. دشمن كه بحثش مشخصه ولي در مورد بي طرف بايد بگويم: يك دوست وقتي وارد گروه من مي شود با وي مانند يك انساني كه تازه وي را شناخته ام برخورد مي كنم. من بين وي و ديگر اعضاي گروه تفاوتي نمي گذارم. همان طور كه قبلا هم بيان كردم من در جريان تيم رباتيك دوستي را كه 8 سال با وي دوست بودم را از گروه اخراج كردم. من تفاوتي بين وي و ديگر افراد گروه نمي ديدم. من براي افراد (گروه) حدي در نظر مي گيرم(با توجه به اهميت و زمان در دست) .(البته همچين چيزي)هر اشتباهي براي من يكسان نيست .مثلا كار وي به نظر من اشتباه بزرگي بود و ارزش بخشيدن را نداشت. نكشيدن 4 خط كه كاري نداره كه وي از انجام اين كار خودداري كرد.داستان بطور كامل در پست هاي قبلي آمده مي توانيد مطالعه بفرماييد. من در كار و گروه چيز يا كسي به نام دوست نمي شناسم .برايم تعريف نشده است.  


> مقدمات رسيدن به هدف رو فراهم كنيد!


 در حال فراهم آورن مقدمات هستم كه مي خواهم شركت را در چند ماه بعد بر پا كنم. 


> حتماً يه مشاور امين پيدا كنيد! و به تنهايي كار را پيش نبريد! (دقت كنيد كه مشاور هم بايد در مورد هدف، با شما هم عقيده باشد)





> 


 چنين كسي را قبلا پيدا كردم.وي يكي از كساني است كه من سال گذشته با وي آشنا شدم ولي رشته اش با من متفاوت است.من با وي فقط در زمينه ي موارد كلي صحبت مي كنم چون خود وي نيز تجربه ي اين چنيني ندارد. البته بايد بگويم كه وي خيلي با من موافق نيست. 


> به هيچ وجه نااميد نشيد! و به حرفهاي ديگران اعم از *”نه نميشه، امكان نداره“* دقت نكنيد!


 مي شود آخر همين جمله را معني كنيد.من نمي دانم يكي از دوستان به گونه اي صحبت مي كند كه من را به كلي منصرف مي كند ولي ديگري 180 درجه سخنانش با آن دوست تفاوت دارد.مي شود يك جواب درست و كامل بدهيد. 


> اگر افراد مناسب رو پيدا كرديد، زمان ثبت شركت فرا رسيده! (دقت كنيد كه بايد به افراد اعتماد كافي داشته باشيد) حتماً كارهاتون رو با دوستان، *قانوني* پيش ببريد و از كارهاي* رفاقتي جداً* بپرهيزيد! (تو رفيقي! بهت اعتماد دارم! نيازي به سفته و چك نيست)


 دربالا توضيح كامل دادم. 


> حتماً براي شركت يه حساب بانكي (حقوقي) ايجاد كنيد و از حساب شخصي خودتون به هيچ وجه استفاده نكنيد!


 راستش را بخواهيد من به اين مورد فكر نكرده بودم. چون خيلي در جريان كار هاي مالي نيستم.خوب شد گفتيد. 


> از خرج هاي بي مورد جداً بپرهيزيد! (دوستان! صبحونه و ناهار مهمون من، همچنين ابتداي هر ماه به خاطر شركت جشن مفصلي داريم، اتاق من بايد جدا باشه، بايد براي همه كارمندام يه لپتاب بخرم!)





> 


 چون تمامي سرمايه در دستان من است بنابراين فكر نمي كنم چنين اتفاقي بيفتد. حتي اگر چنين چيزي بخواهد برايش تهيه نخواهم كرد . در جهان  مشهدي ها به اين مورد مي شناسند.(البته من خودم  مشهدي نيستم.)اميدوارم به مشهدي هاي مقيم سايت بي احترمي نكرده باشم . واقعيت است ديگر. 


> به هيچ يك از همكارانتان بيجا مشكوك نشويد!





> 




 منظور شما از مشكوك شدن چيست؟   لطفا دقيقتر بيان كنيد. در پايان دليل خودم را براي شركت زدن مي گويم شايد پاسخ بسياري از موارد همين باشد. اين نظر واقعي من است . ديگران را نمي دانم ولي من به اين دليل تا اينجا درس خواندم و همه ي موفقيت هايم را مديون همين عقيده هستم: من مي خواهم پس از پايان دانشگاه با قبل از آن حداقل كمي تفاوت داشته باشم.من نمي خواهم آن روزي كه قرار است با من در مورد اعطاي شغل مصاحبه كنند و  بگويند چه چيز براي گفتن داري من در پاسخ مشتي كاغذ (مدارك پايان تحصيلاتم) را جلوي آنان بگذارم. نمي خواهم از رئيس آن شركت خواهش كنم كه من را استخدام كند.من نمي خواهم فردا روزي وقتي يكي از دوستان براي كامپيوترش مشكلي پيش آمد و از من در مورد مشكل كامپيوتر خود سوالي كرد من در پاسخ بگويم مربوط به سخت افزار است (به نرم افزار مربوط نمي شود) يا بگويم ويروسي شده . من نمي خواهم فردا روزي وقتي از دانشگاه بيرون آمدم به من به چشم يك بيكار نگاه كنند. من نمي خواهم سر بار خانواده باشم و حق انتخاب را از من بگيرند. نمي خواهم خود را محدود به فقط تئوري كنم و وقتي از دانشگاه خارج شدم حتي ياد نداشته باشم يك ويندوز عوض كنم. نمي خواهم وقتي از دانشگاه بيرون آمدم فقط به فقط بازي با كامپيوتر و يك مشت كاغذ با خود به خانه بياورم. من مي خواهم فردا موقع مصاحبه در مورد كار به رئيس شركت مطلوب در پاسخ سوال " با چه نرم افزاري تا كنون كار كرده ايد ؟ "  تعدادي  فلاپي يا  تعدادي سي دي يا تعدادي دي وي دي قرار دهم و بگويم اگر لازم است برايتان مقداري كاغذ باطله هم بياورم. مي خواهم وي از من درخواست كند كه در شركت وي كار كند. مي خواهم فردا افراد فاميل وقتي مشكلي براي كامپيوترشان پيش مي آيد به من مراجعه كنند.مي خواهم پس از هر بار خروج از دانشگاه به من به چشم يك انسان موفق نگاه كنند . مي خواهم هزينه ي زندگي خود را خود تهيه كنم.و ........  . اميدوارم به كسي بي احترامي نكرده باشم.  لطفا من را بيشتر راهنمايي كنيد.
من رو عفو كنيد چرا كه هر كاري كردم هر دو تاپيك را با هم ادقام كنم نشد بنابر اين مجبور شدم در دو تاپيك بياورم. پيغام اروري به صورت :  كلمات وارد ه ي ما كمتر از 10 كلمه است (همچين چيزي ) شما بگوييد اين ها چند كلمه است. شايد چون مطالب زياد بوده چنين پيامي مي داد. خدانگهدار.

----------


## آزاد87

سلام فكر هاي خيلي جالبي داري.من خودم چند نفر رو مي شنايسم كه ميخوان شركت بزنن ولي حتي كمي از كار هايي كه تو انجام دادي رو انجام ندادن.تومويرموفقي ميشي.

----------


## salehbagheri

> اهداف شركت ما اين گونه موارد نيست .هدف شركت ما رقابت با ديگر شركت هاي در محدوده ي خود است و اينكه همه يك فعاليت اقتصادي داشته باشند ( با دنياي بسيار بي رحم بازارآشنا شوند ) و به اين وسيله تجربه اي هر چند مختصر بدست آورند. اگر من بوسيله ي اين شركت بتوانم كمي تجربه بدست آورم (در زمينه ي اقتصاد ي،مديريتي و .... ) از خودم راضي هستم و آن روز رسيدن به اين مهم را روز به بار نشستن ثمره ي كار شركت در مورد خود مي دانم.(براي ديگران هم همين طور فكر مي كنم.)


خدايي خيلي باحالين! از حرفاتون فهميدم كه اصلا در مورد شركت درست و حسابي فكر نكرديد! 
هدف خاصي هم نداريد! 
دوست عزيز! رقابت كه هدف نيست! اگر با ديد رقابت وارد ميدان كار ميشيد همان بهتر كه نشيد!



> من شركت خود را در حدي نمي بينم كه با يك شركت تجاري ديگر (كه از ما قوي تر و داراي تجربه ي و نيروي انساني بيشتري است) رقابت كند. شايد مجبور شوم بعد از تمام شدن قدري از سرمايه ي ذخيره شده براي شركت و نرسيدن به خواسته هاي از پيش تعيين شده ،پايان كار شركت را اعلام كنم.


خودتون هم همچين شركت رو جدي نگرفتيد!!! در مورد شركت يه جوري حرف ميزنيد كه انگار اسباب بازيه! هر وقت خواستم فلان و فلان...!




> البته فكر نكنم سرگذشت آنان بتواند خيلي كار ساز باشد چون شرايط و زمان فعاليت آنان با ما متفاوت بوده و است.


به اين خاطر گفتم بخوني كه بفهمي اونها به چه دليلي شركت زدن!!! آيا بخاطر رقابت با ديگران؟؟؟!!! به نظر شما گوگل بخاطر رقابت با مايكروسافت شركت زد؟؟؟!!!
با اين اوضاع خوندن اين گونه كتابهارو براي شما الزامي مي بينم!



> اين كار انجام شده.


مطمئن نيستم!!



> يك مورد را كامل بگويم.من عقيده دارم كه ميان دو دوست نبايد پول در ميان (رد و بدل ) باشد.بنابراين به خاطر اينكه به عقيده ام جامه ي عمل بپوشانم چنين مي گويم:
> براي من در دنياي معمولي 3 گروه آدم وجود دارد كه هر گروه براي خود به چند گروه بخش مي شوند.(وارد جزئيات نمي شوم):
> 1. دوست 2. آدم عادي (ناشناس) 3. دشمن
> همه ي موارد فوق به چند دسته به ترتيب نزديكي و دوري و روابط تقسيم مي شوند.
> ولي در دنياي كاري و گروه :
> 1. بي طرف 2. دشمن
> كسي كه با من نباشد با من دشمن است.


اينگونه ديدها و نظرها بدرد تجارت نميخوره!!! قول ميدم اينطوري فقط براي خودتون دشمن تراشي ميكنيد!!! كه با اين ديد، اولين دشمنان شما ميتونه بهترين دوستان، آشنايان، حتي بستگانتون باشه!!!




> يك مورد را كامل بگويم.من عقيده دارم كه ميان دو دوست نبايد پول در ميان (رد و بدل ) باشد


اين قسمت رو كامل متوجه نشدم!!!
با اين عقيده‌ي شما، پس از مدتي اولين دشمنانتان همين دوستانتان خواهد بود!!!
اگر در مراجع قضايي حقوقي رفته باشيد و پرونده هاي حقوقي رو ديده باشيد، متوجه قضيه ميشيد!!
پس سعي كنيد: هميشه قانوني عمل كنيد نه رفاقتي!!! و از كوچكترين جزئيات مالي هم نگذريد!!!
شما در تجارت بايد اينگونه ببيني: ما نه دوستيم نه دشمن، فقط همكاريم!




> چنين كسي را قبلا پيدا كردم.وي يكي از كساني است كه من سال گذشته با وي آشنا شدم ولي رشته اش با من متفاوت است.من با وي فقط در زمينه ي موارد كلي صحبت مي كنم چون خود وي نيز تجربه ي اين چنيني ندارد. البته بايد بگويم كه وي خيلي با من موافق نيست.


هدف شركت شما چيزي هست كه هيچ عقل سليمي باهاش موافق نيست!!! (رقابت)



> به هيچ وجه نااميد نشيد! و به حرفهاي ديگران اعم از *”نه نميشه، امكان نداره“* دقت نكنيد!
> 
> 
> مي شود آخر همين جمله را معني كنيد.من نمي دانم يكي از دوستان به گونه اي صحبت مي كند كه من را به كلي منصرف مي كند ولي ديگري 180 درجه سخنانش با آن دوست تفاوت دارد.مي شود يك جواب درست و كامل بدهيد.


دوست عزيز اين نكاتي كه عرض كردم، كلي هست براي كسي كه درست و حسابي در مورد شركتش فكر كرده و بهش اطمينان داره!
با اين اوضاع، اين جمله در مورد شما صدق نكنه!




> چون تمامي سرمايه در دستان من است بنابراين فكر نمي كنم چنين اتفاقي بيفتد.


شما ناخودآگاه اين خرجها را انجام خواهيد داد! اين گونه خرج ها چيزي نيست كه بشه به راحتي جلوش رو گرفت و بسيار نامحسوس است!
بهترين مديران هم نميتونند به راحتي با اين قضيه كنار بيان!




> منظور شما از مشكوك شدن چيست؟ لطفا دقيقتر بيان كنيد.


همونطور كه گفتم اين نكات كلي هست! منظور خاصي هم نداشتم!
مشكوك شدن در تجارت يكي از اجتناب ناپذيرترين عواملي است كه باعث كاهش پيشرفت كار ميشود!
اميدوارم چنين روزي نرسه كه شما به كسي مشكوك بشيد! يا كسي به شما مشكوك بشه!




> من مي خواهم پس از پايان دانشگاه با قبل از آن حداقل كمي تفاوت داشته باشم.من نمي خواهم آن روزي كه قرار است با من در مورد اعطاي شغل مصاحبه كنند و بگويند چه چيز براي گفتن داري من در پاسخ مشتي كاغذ (مدارك پايان تحصيلاتم) را جلوي آنان بگذارم. نمي خواهم از رئيس آن شركت خواهش كنم كه من را استخدام كند.من نمي خواهم فردا روزي وقتي يكي از دوستان براي كامپيوترش مشكلي پيش آمد و از من در مورد مشكل كامپيوتر خود سوالي كرد من در پاسخ بگويم مربوط به سخت افزار است (به نرم افزار مربوط نمي شود) يا بگويم ويروسي شده . من نمي خواهم فردا روزي وقتي از دانشگاه بيرون آمدم به من به چشم يك بيكار نگاه كنند. من نمي خواهم سر بار خانواده باشم و حق انتخاب را از من بگيرند. نمي خواهم خود را محدود به فقط تئوري كنم و وقتي از دانشگاه خارج شدم حتي ياد نداشته باشم يك ويندوز عوض كنم. نمي خواهم وقتي از دانشگاه بيرون آمدم فقط به فقط بازي با كامپيوتر و يك مشت كاغذ با خود به خانه بياورم.
> من مي خواهم فردا موقع مصاحبه در مورد كار به رئيس شركت مطلوب در پاسخ سوال " با چه نرم افزاري تا كنون كار كرده ايد ؟ " تعدادي فلاپي يا تعدادي سي دي يا تعدادي دي وي دي قرار دهم و بگويم اگر لازم است برايتان مقداري كاغذ باطله هم بياورم. مي خواهم وي از من درخواست كند كه در شركت وي كار كند. مي خواهم فردا افراد فاميل وقتي مشكلي براي كامپيوترشان پيش مي آيد به من مراجعه كنند.مي خواهم پس از هر بار خروج از دانشگاه به من به چشم يك انسان موفق نگاه كنند . مي خواهم هزينه ي زندگي خود را خود تهيه كنم.و ........ .


دوست عزيز! اين حرفهاي شما درست! ولي من توش دليلي براي شركت زدن نمي بينم!
شما فقط با آموزش ديدن و تلاش و ... ميتونيد به اين آرزوها دست پيدا كنيد! نه با شركت زدن!!!
با اين اوصاف بهتره از شركت زدن منصرف شيد!!! چون من فكر كردم واقعاً از شركت زدن هدف خاصي داريد!!!
چون نه تنها به آرزوي ها بالا نميرسيد بلكه خداي ناكرده با ورشكست شدن از هميني كه هستيد ... تر ميشيد!!!

هدف و آرزوهاي شما تنها در كلاس هاي آموزشي و تلاش و كوشش ختم ميشه!!! نه شركت!!!

به هيچ وجه قصد بي احترامي ندارم ولي بعضي چيزها رو نميشه با زبان چرب و نرم گفت، بايد صريحاً اعلام كرد كه آقا اين كار اشتباهه!!!

با تشكر!!

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوستان.
از تمامي  شما دوستان تشكر مي كنم.
خدانگهدار.

----------


## HadiDelphi

سلام خدمت دوستان
من از اول تا حالا تمام پست هاتون رو خوندم 
من به عنوان یک صاحب شرکت می خوام نظر خودم رو بگم
البته شاید این چیزی که می خوام بگم درست باشه و شاید هم نه
اما به نظر من بهتره اقای SamaPic از زدن شرکت کلا بی خیال بشن
به دلیل های زیر :
1 - از همه مهمتر اینکه خیلی زود نظرتون عوض میشه و نظر پایداری رو ندارین ( یعنی هر کی هرچی میگه زود قبول میکنین )
2 - رفتارتون فکر کنم کمی خشک باشه که اصلا مناسب کار گروهی نیست
3 - ارادتون قوی نیست , اگه بخواین یه شرکت بزنین و اگه بخواین شرکت موفقی رو داشته باشین باید توان مقابله با هر نوع مشکل ( مخصوصا مالی ) رو داشته باشین در ضمن باید از خیلی چیز های با ارزش هم بگزرین ( به قول معروف یا خر یا خرما ) ( منظورم این هست که اگه بخواین واقعا به جایی که می خوایین برسین باید حتما بهاشو بپردازین برای مثال اگه لازم شد , نه تنها باید از زمان مطالعتون بزنین بلکه اگه نیاز شد باید کلا از درستون هم بزنین (البته این یه مثال بود (منظورم این هست که باید کل زندگیتون مساوی شرکتتون باشه)))
4 - باید یه انگیزه فوق العاده قوی برای خودتون ایجاد کنید طوری که هر وقت احساس نا امیدی کردین , با فکر کردن به هدفتون و انگیزتون دوباره مثل روز اول شارژ بشین
5 - کلا باید کار کنید و کار کنید و کار کنید و کار کنید و کار

البته این ها نظر من بود 
قصد جسارت هم نداشتم
امید وارم موفق بشین

----------


## OMID CPP

سلام.
دوستان عزیز من تمام پست هاتون رو خوندم و واقعا از همگی ممنونم که هم تجربیات خودشون رو در اختیار دیگران گذاشتن و هم این که در بحث شرکت کردن.

من یک چنین تاپیکی رو زدم و دوست عزیزمون این تاپیک رو پیشنهاد کردن که بخونم و خیلی چیزها هم یاد گرفتم ، عالی بود.

ممنون از تک تک شما دوستان عزیز ...

----------


## govaleshgar2

دوستانی که جواب دادند مطالب ارزشمندی قاطی نظراتشون گفتند من هم یه چند تا اضافه میکنم:
موضوع مهمتر از شرکت زدن فعالیت کردن است و به عبارت دقیقتر راه انداختن کسب و کار است و شرکت زدن فراهم کردن یک پشتوانه قانونی است و ابزاری است برای کسب بعضی منابع.
برای دوران دانشجویی شاید این ایده مناسب تر باشد که پروژه بگیرید و باهم انجام بدید.

اگر میخواهید تجربه کسب کنید بهتر است که بروید و در یک شرکت مدتی کار کنید، بودن تو محیط کار خیلی چیزها به شما یاد خواهد داد و اگر کمی هم فضول باشید چیزهایی بیشتری یاد خواهید گرفت، برید تو شبکه شرکت سرچ کنید نمونه فرمهای قرارداد استخدام و فروش و پشتیبانی و .... رو ببینید، ادبیات نامه نگاری ها، از حسابدار شرکت اطلاعات و تجربیات خاص را کسب کنید. از همه مهمتر کارمند بودن را تجربه کنید تا رفتار درستری با کارمندان شرکت آینده خود داشته باشید.

----------


## mina.net

سلام دوستان
من یک تاپیک به با عنوان "نام پروژه تاسیس شرکت برنامه نویسی از صفر تا مایکروسافت ایران " به وجود اوردم اما دیدم قبلا در این مورد بحث شده پس این تاپیک  رو  دوباره بالا آوردم تا دوستانی که تجربه بیشتر دارن بحث رو ادامه بدن. من هم از مدت یکسالی که شروع کردم تجربیاتم رو به زودی خواهم گفت.

----------


## MIDOSE

قبلنم گفتم این جور کارها نیاز به مدیریت دارند و خیلی چیز های دیگه کتاب هایی که تو این تایپیک معرفی شدند را بخون *کتاب کار گروهی  از لافاستو* و *لارسون* کتاب خیلی جالبیه چون دیدت را برای انجام یک کار در گروه باز می کنه. جریانی که دارم تعریف می کنم ماله پارساله اواسط سال البته به دلایل شکست کار دوستان توجه کنند نه به خود جریان(قصه که نمی گم)
من و یکی از دوستان که جفتمون از نظر سطح علمی در یک رنج بودیم و تقریبا هر برنامه ای را می تونستیم انجام بدیم. مصمم شدیم تا با هم کاری را در قالب یک کار گروهی یا شرکت مانند انتخاب کنیم .رئیس و رئیس بازی نداشتیم اولین مشکلی که که ایجاد شد سر انتخاب نام شرکتی که هنوز ایجاد نشده بود درست شد(دو طرف به توافق کامل نمی رسیدیم و بدون این که توجهی به خود کار داشته باشیم)خلاصه من کنار اومدم .به در خواست یکی از اساتید به عنوان پروژه یک برنامه ی ازمون خواست(همون tester)  کار به خوبی هرچه تمام تر ایجاد شد و دو طرف کاملن راضی بودیم ولی مشکلی پنهان بود و اون این که دو طرف در رفتار هامون مشکل داشتیم من برای پول در اوردن کار می کردم و او برای کسب تجربه و این خودش باعث به هم زدن توازن کار شد چرا که من مصمم بودم پروژه هایی را انجام بدیم که در امد زا باشند و او خواستار انجام پروژه های ساده و غیر قابل سود دهی(البته باعث افزایش تجربه می شد ولی خوب...)من حاضر بودم غید دانشگاه را بزنم و البته این کار را کردم و ...ولی اون نه و این خود باعث فرو پاشی کار ما در همون اول شد. ما از هم جدا شدیم البته بعدن هم ایشون نزد من اومد  و باز هم خواستار همکاری بود ولی من نمی تونستم به خاطر رفتار های قبلیش بهش اعتماد کنم.

اما برای کسایی که نکات را می خواهند این طوری بگم
نکات منفی:
1-ما نمی تونستیم سر چیز های اولیه توافق کنیم( به هم اعتماد نداشتیم ).
2-دو طرف اهدافی کاملن متفاوت را دنبال می کردیم یکی برای پول و یکی برای کسب تجربه
3-تعیین ننمودن مدیر اصلی مدیر که نمی شه گفت در اصل راهبر و راهنمای مسیر
4-نگرفتن مشورت از اشخاصی که در این زمینه فعالیت دارند
5-تعداد بسیار کم افراد(البته این مورد را خودم زیاد قبول ندارم)
6-دخیل شدن مشکلات زندگی در کار و
7-*مهم: ترس بله یکی از عامل های مهم کار ترس بود من همه ی کار ها (کار های سخت در اون موقع زمانی با اون سطح علمی ما)را قبول می کردم  انجام هم می دادم البته با سختی زیاد ولی طرف مقابل از قبول پروژه های بزرگ می ترسید و کار را به خاطر سخت بودن قبول نمی کرد*
8-دل به کار ندادن
9- نداشتن روحیه ی کار در گروه
10-نبود صداقت (منظورم خودم بود من نسبت به اون کاملن صادق نبودم)
11-نداشتن برنامه ریزی در کار ها مخصوصن این که خودم عجول بودم
و....

نکات مثبت کار:
1- ما از همون اول تونستیم کار را به خوبی تقسیم کنیم( با اعتماد قاطی نکنید)
2-دو طرف سطح علمی بالایی داشتیم(البته نسبت به بقیه دوستانمون در اون موقع)
و ....

بحثش خیلی طولانیه خلاصه امیدوارم نکات بدردتون بخوره تجربه بدی نبود ولی منم یاد گرفتم از افراد قابل اعتماد ، شجاع در قبول کار، مصمم در مسیر، فداکار ،داشتن روحیه کار در گروه، داشتن روحیه برای کسب در امد نه برای کسب تجربه و عشقی کار کردن و ... را انتخاب کنم البته من از اون موقع خودم کار را به تنهایی شروع کردم چندین تا پروژه گرفتم و گاه گداری کاری انجام می دم امیدوارم اون دوست منم اینارو ببینه شاید واقعا تغییر کنه شایدم بتونم روزی شخصی را با این خصوصیات پیدا کنم ولی بدون خیلی از شرکت های موفق بیشتر افرادش این شرایط را دارند البته فراهم نمودن  چنین افرادی واقعا کار سختیه ولی خوب تاثیر خودش را داره

 بدونید ترس بدترین مرضه من تو عمرم از انجام هیچ کاری ترس نداشتم تقریبن هر کاری که می تونستم انجام می دادم هرچقدر هم سخت بوده باشه و طول می کشیده و اخرین نکته وجود یک مدیر جدی اشنا و اگاه و توانا از واجبات است نباید ناراحت باشید که چرا شما مدیر نشدید باید خوشحال باشید که مدیری توانا داره کار را پیش می بره حتی اگه اون مدیر قبلن رقیبتون بوده.

شاید خنده دار باشه ولی می گم اینو بدونید که همیشه همکارتون دوست داره ازش تعریف کنید هر چند کم کاری که من هرگز نتونستم انجام بدم و تو بر قراری رابطه و تشویق دوستم ضعیف بودم مثلن کاری که اون ساعت ها براش زحمت کشیده بود را من فقط می گفتم خوبه این نهایت احساسم بود ولی اون همیشه از کار هام هر چند کم تعریف می کرد. :اشتباه: 

من الان دارم کمی روی رفتار و اخلاق و روان خودم کار می کنم تا بتونم در کار های گروهی فعالیت کنم و خصلت های بدم را که باعث ضربه زدن به کار می شه را کنار بزارم
دیگه خیلی حرف زدم امیدوارم بدرد دوستان بخوره :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Nima NT

با سلام.
دوست عزیز از مطالب شما بسیار خوشم اومد , مخصوصا" اینکه حق به جانب نبودید و مشکلات خودتون رو هم عنوان کردین.
من هم شاهد ماجراهایی در اطرافم بودم و بد ندونستم بیان کنم . ( البته این اتفاق ها برای خودم رخ نداده و من فقط ناظر بودم , شاید نتیجه گیری ها به همین علت کمی کلی باشن )
مطلبی به نظرم میرسه که شاید مهم باشه و دوستان استفاده کنن , و اون اینکه که ما ایرانی ها دوست داریم هر کاری رو خودمون انجام بدیم , هم متخصص شبکه باشیم , هم برنامه نویس تحت وب و خلاصه هر کاری که میگن خودمون و فقط خودمون انجام بدیم.
بهتره قبول کنیم که هرکسی دارای یه سری تخصص هست , اگر دارید با کسی تو شرکتی همکاری میکنید سعی نکنید که تخصص اون فرد رو یاد بگیرید تا فردا روزی کار رو از دستش بگیرید , نمیگم به همدیگه کمک نکنید و اطلاعات ندید بلکه تو ریزه کاری های کار هم دیگه تجسس و بحث بی مورد نداشته باشید و در کل کاری نکنید که فرد مقابل شما همچین احساسی نسبت به شما پیدا کنه , هر فرد عاقلی متوجه این تجسس میشه و این یعنی بی اعتمادی و زمانی که شما نسبت به همکارتون بی اعتماد باشید تقریبا" نمیتونید با اون به جایی برسید.
---
یکی هم اینکه سعی کنید اگر با دوست خودتون دارید وارد این جور کارها میشید , خط قرمزی برای هم دیگه تعیین کنید و دوستی خودتون رو قاطی کار نکنید , چون اون موقع نه میتونید دوست خوبی و نه همکار خوبی برای هم باشید.

---
البته چاشنی این جور کارها در شروع کمی اعتماد هست , همه پاک هستن مگر این که خلافش ثابت بشه , سعی کنید همیشه این فرصت حتی برای یک بار هم که شده  به طرف حساب خودتون بدید.

----------


## adinochestva

يك نكته كه از پستهاي قيل بنظرم اومد اين بود كه شركتي كه تازه مي خواد شروع به كار كنه بخش delphi , C#‎ , web ..  . 
بزرگترين معضل مي تونه همين چند شاخه بودن باشه !
درضمن خواندن almost perfect را هم فراموش نكنيد :
http://www.wordplace.com/ap/index.shtml

----------


## mina.net

سلام دوستان 
من فکر می کنم باید با توجه به موقعیت فعلی که داریم برای آینده برنامه ریزی کنیم. 
خوب من یک تجربه ای رو می گم که یکی از دوستان داشتن و من هم در وسط راهی که بودن به گروه اونا اضافه شدم و الان هم مدتی هست که ازشون جدا شدم. و خودم اقداماتی کردم. 
خوب من فکر می کنم قبل از مدیریت شرکت باید خود ت رو مدیریت کنی اگه تونستی احتمالا شرکت رو هم می تونی. من سعی کردم همین کار رو انجام بدم.
از تقریبا 14 ماه پیش کلا مسیر زندگیم رو تغییر دادم و رشته ام کارم و بینشم رو عوض کردم.  
اولین هدف : من می خوام تا یک سال دیگه بتونم از صفر برسم به حدی که بشه به من گفت برنامه نویس. 
تو این هدف تا اینجا موفق بودم هر چند هنوز راه درازی مونده ولی من نمی خوام صرفا برنامه نویس بشم. 
دوم : قرار بود تو گروهی که رفته بودم تجربه کسب کنم و اگه شد. با اونا ادامه بدم و گرنه خودم دست به کار تاسیس شرکت بیفتم.
خوب تا 5 ماه پیش با اون گروه بودم ولی دیدم نمی شه ادامه داد اینجا جای پیش رفت نیست ولی تجربه خوبی بود من اونجا از صفر شروع کرده بودم دست شون درد نکنه تجارب خوبی اونجا کسب کردم. پس راه حل دوم رو در پیش گرفتم. 
در مورد راه حل دوم:
1-فکر کردم اگه یک آموزشگاه بزنم می تونم درآمدی کسب کنم و در کنارش به کار برنامه نویسی برسم: 
اوایل خیلی سخت بود تنهای با یک سرمایه خیلی کم با اجاره سنگین و هزار مشکل دیگه خوشبختانه خانواده کمک کردن و در ضمینه آموزشگاه تقریبا جا افتدادم . یعنی الان دیگه نه سود دارم و نه ضرر (هنوز جوجه هستم ولی جوجه آخر پاییز). در همین حال هم برنامه حسابداری که از 8 ماه پیش شروع کردم رو تقریبا تمامش کردم (یک ماه کار داره). اتفاقا دو مورد هم قرار داد بستم برای فروش(هفته قبل و قبلش).
باید بگم که هدف تا دو سال صرفا نرم افزار های مالی هست با دوست مون موافقم بخاطر اظهار نظری که کردن


> يك نكته كه از پستهاي قيل بنظرم اومد اين بود كه شركتي كه تازه مي خواد شروع به كار كنه بخش delphi , C#‎ , web .. . 
> بزرگترين معضل مي تونه همين چند شاخه بودن باشه !


2-هدف بعدی :جمع کردن افرادی برای گروه : 
از اونجای که معتقد بودم برای افرادی مثل من که با سرمایه کم می خوان شروع کنن بهتره استارت کار توسط موسس و بدون ایجاد هزینه اضافی انجام بشه پس استارت به تنهای بود. تا اینجا رسوندم ولی از این به بعد باید گروهی باشه .
نکته: به کار گروهی اعتقاد دارم ولی حرف آخر رو باید یکی بزنه. پس تصمیم گرفتم بدون شریک کار کنم بجاش کارمند استخدام کنم.
خوب با توجه به اینکه من نمی تونستم پولی پرداخت کنم از بین کسای که برای آموزش به من مراجعه کردن فعلا یک نفر که فکر می کردم استعداد خوبی داره رو انتخاب کردم. قرارداد من با ایشون به این شکل هست ، 6 ماه کارآموزی و در صورت صلاحدید من بعد از 6 ماه استخدام. البته برای اینکه یک کم دلگرم بشه بعضی وقتا تدریس می کنه و یه پولکی بهش می رسه ولی هدف برنامه نویسی هست نه آموزش. با یک نفر حسابدار حرفه ای هم قرارداد بستم به صورت پاره وقت این فرد رو از بین 20 نفری که به من مراجعه کردن انتخاب کردم. قرارداد من با ایشون درصدی از همین برنامه هست که البته چون حسابدار هست برای من بازار یابی هم خواهد کرد(دو مورد قراردادی که گفتم نتیجه بازاریابی ایشون بود یعنی خودش سهم خودش رو در اورد). پس دوستان همونطور که می بینید تا اینجا تا تونسم خرج تراشی نکردم. با هر دو شون (کار آموز و حسابدار) روابط دوستانه ای دارم. 
در ضمن با این نظر که با گروه اینطور قرارداد ببندیم که هر چی کار کردن درصدی بهشون برسه مخالفم. فکر می کنم از اول به پول فقط فکر می کنن نه به کار و وارد بحثهای بازاریابی میشن که تو حوزه مسولیت اونا نیست و هم از برنامه نویسی و هم از بازاریابی میفتن. 
خوب دوستان من در مرحله تشکیل گروه هستم : 
لطفا نظر بدید
1- راهی که رفتم( نقاط ضعف و قوت)
2- راهی که در پیش دارم (بخصوص جذب افراد جدید در گروه) 
یک نظری در مورد دومی باید بگم من افرادی رو جذب می کنم که حداقل بتونن تو میان مدت (حداکثر 3 ماه) به طریقی حداقل پول هزینه های که براشون می شه رو در بیارن (دو موردی که جذب کردم اینطور بودن)

----------


## Nima NT

> در ضمن با این نظر که با گروه اینطور قرارداد ببندیم که هر چی کار کردن درصدی بهشون برسه مخالفم. فکر می کنم از اول به پول فقط فکر می کنن نه به کار و وارد بحثهای بازاریابی میشن که تو حوزه مسولیت اونا نیست و هم از برنامه نویسی و هم از بازاریابی میفتن.


این شیوه رفتاریتون عالیه.

----------


## MIDOSE

1-دوست عزیز برای بار دوم: کور شدم فونتتون را درست کنید به خدا منم ادمم :لبخند گشاده!: 
2
-این طوری به نظر من به جایی نمی رسی هرشخصی راهنمای خودشه اگه هم می خوای واقعا نتیجه بگیری باید به راه های رفته ی دیگران نگاه کنی و به طور مداوم سعی در یافتن عیوبت کنی البته اینو گفتی ولی بطور مداوم سعی در رفع اون ها داشته باش .این که شریک انتخاب نکردی مسئولیتت را زیاد می کنه البته نمی گم بده دارم می گم مسئولیتت تو این راه زیاده چون تمام بحث مدیریت اصلی گردن خودته ضمنن به عقیده ی من اول یک شخص بسیار قابل اعتماد پیدا کن و بخشی از کار های مدیریتی که باعث تداخل در کار هات نشه را به اون بسپر چون تنهایی کاری پیش نمی بری البته تصمیم نهایی با خودته راستی اینو همیشه بدون که  *دو تا مغز بهتر از یک مغز فکر می کنند* هر چند طرفت خنگ باشه(سوتفهام پیش نیاد :لبخند گشاده!: )  

در مورد استخدام هم بهت بگم همش فکر باز دهی نباش جریان منو که خوندی توش گفته بودم که من فکر پول در اوردن بودم و طرف مقابل خیر این طرز فکر بد نیست ولی همیشه نباید اجرا بشه من باید تو رفتارم تعادل را رعایت می کردم که نکردم و ... پس فقط افراد را کارمند نبین که تو رئیسشونی و اونا هم کارمندات (یا به شکل بدتر برده هاتن) گفته بودی که قبلن جایی کار کردی پس زیر دست بودن را هم تجربه کردی درسته ؟سعی کن همونطوری دوست داری وقتی زیر دستی باهات رفتار بشه با هاشون رفتار کنی بازم می گم *تعادل را حتمن رعایت کن* نه زیاد کم محلی و رئیس بازی کن و نه زیاد باهاشون قاطی شو برای انتخاب کارمند حتمن از نظر روحی و اخلاقی بررسیشون کن ببین تو کار های قبلیشون مصمم و با اراه و خصوصیاتی که قبلن گفتم را تقریبن دارن(همش را نه ولی 70 درصدش را باید داشته باشند) و اینو بدون که هر چقدر هم که خنگ باشند اگه ادمای با اراده و امیدواری باشند بیشتر بدرد می خورند.

و اینکه کارمندات و یا افرادت همیشه روی هم تاثیر می زارند اگه یکیشون نا امید باشه باعث می شه روی دیگران هم تاثیر بزاره و بالعکسش. همه کارهات را پله پله انجام بده نه این که یدفعه از پله اول بری اخر دوستان قبلی هم گفته بودن ممکنه تا یکسال بازده نداشته باشی پس باید همون مورد *نترس بود و ریسک * پذیری را رعایت کنی

باز هم می گم حتمن حتمن کتاب هایی که حول همین محور ها هستند را بخوان(از واجبات است حتی از نون شب) چون خیلی دیدت را باز می کنه(حالا نری 100 کتاب بخونیا در همون حد که دیدت نسبت به موقعیت فعلیت باز بشه)

می دونم هر چیزی را دارم چند بار چون خیلی مهمند:
1-*خود ترس باش (*مثل من :لبخند گشاده!: )
*2-*حفط تعادل در همه ی امور

خیلی حرف زدم چون بحث جالب و خیلی گسترده ایه و اگه ساعت ها هم ادامه بدی تموم نمی شه سه صفحه را بازم بخون اگه نتیجه گرفتی که هیچی اگه نه بازم بخون چون نکات زیادی تو این تایپیک می تونی پیدا کنی و کش دادن بحث هم بی فایده است(مگه این که بخوای خودت را گول بزنی)

----------


## mina.net

> دوست عزیز برای بار دوم: کور شدم فونتتون را درست کنید به خدا منم ادمم



به روی چشم




> *دو تا مغز بهتر از یک مغز فکر می کنند* هر چند طرفت خنگ باشه(سوتفهام پیش نیاد)


باید بگم به همکارم برخورده چون اونم این تاپیک رو دنبال می کنه.

شما نگفتی که شریک نداشتن بده ولی من می خوام بگم تو شرایط من خیلی هم خوبه چرا؟ 
1- بعضی وقتها کارمند برای شرکت بیشتر دلسوزه تا شریک
2- کارمندی که بازده نداره رو می شه عوض کرد ولی شریک خیلی سخته. هر چند معتقدم چه برای استخدام و چه اخراج باید روزها فکر کرد.

من همیشه سعی می کنم به نقاط قوت و ضعف خودم  و شرکت فکر کنم و در جهت بهبود حرکت کنم. 
بزرگترین قوت من و اصلی ترین سرمایه ای که دارم اراده هست. به راحتی تسلیم نمی شم.
ضعف من: تو بازاریابی آدم قویی نیستم به خاطر همین در پی فردی می گردم( البته نه با عجله ) که بتونه این نقیصه رو برطرف کنه.

دو تا مهم تر رو گفتم.

در ضمن درسته من شریک نداشتم ولی همواره کمک های داشتم هرچند این کمک ها رسمی نبودن(دوستانه با من همکاری می کردن).

من نظرم اینه که هیچ چیز پنهانی نباید تو کار باشه همه اعضایی شرکت باید درگیر شادی ها و غم های شرکت باشند. 
اینکه مدیر تا موقعی که مشکلی نیست همه کارها رو تنهایی انجام بده (مثل زورو) و موقعی که مشکلی پیش اومد غیر از خودش همه رو مقصر بدونه درست نیست. مسلما اگه از اول با کارمندت رو راست باشی کارمند بیشتر همکاری خواهد کرد(حداقل برای حفظ کارش هم که شده)

یک مطلب خیلی خیلی مهم
برای شروع باید سختی های زیادی رو چه از بعد کاری و چه از لحاظ روحی  تحمل کرد. شاید بشه کار رو تحمل کرد ولی از بعد روحی اگه کسی نمی تونه تحمل کنه پیشنهاد می کنم این کارو نکنه.
خوب برای کاهش این فشار روحی من پیشنهادی دارم : برای خودتون یک دوپینگ روحی درست کنید اگه متاهل هستی همسرت و گرنه  هر کسی که بدون هیچ انتظاری در کنارت باشه حداقل برای درد دل. دوستان این مورد رو جدی بگیرید فکر می کنم اگه این دوپینگ روحی رو نداشتم تا حالا می مردم. خیلی خیلی مهمه. حتما حتما جدی بگیرید.




> خیلی حرف زدم چون بحث جالب و خیلی گسترده ایه و اگه ساعت ها هم ادامه بدی تموم نمی شه سه صفحه را بازم بخون اگه نتیجه گرفتی که هیچی اگه نه بازم بخون چون نکات زیادی تو این تایپیک می تونی پیدا کنی و کش دادن بحث هم بی فایده است(مگه این که بخوای خودت را گول بزنی)



با شما موافقم مطالب زیادی هست ولی کافی نیست.تا حالا دو بار از اول خوندم سیو کردم احتمالا بازم بخونم. تاپیکهای مشابه رو آدرس بدید بخونم. یه تاپیک دیگه هم بود 5 صفحه همشو خوندم. ولی بازم کمه دوست عزیز.
دوستان منتظر نقطه نظرات سازند تون هستم. سریح بنویسید بدون هیچ مماشاتی.

----------


## MIDOSE

اسم کاربری همکارتون را که نمی دونم(حالا اگه عضو باشند) به هر حال من از ایشون عذر می خوام  قصد جسارت نداشتم فقط برای مثال و در بدترین حالت منظورم بود  :قلب:  




> یک مطلب خیلی خیلی مهم
> برای شروع باید سختی های زیادی رو چه از بعد کاری و چه از لحاظ روحی  تحمل کرد. شاید بشه کار رو تحمل کرد ولی از بعد روحی اگه کسی نمی تونه تحمل کنه پیشنهاد می کنم این کارو نکنه.
> خوب برای کاهش این فشار روحی من پیشنهادی دارم : برای خودتون یک دوپینگ روحی درست کنید اگه متاهل هستی همسرت و گرنه  هر کسی که بدون هیچ انتظاری در کنارت باشه حداقل برای درد دل. دوستان این مورد رو جدی بگیرید فکر می کنم اگه این دوپینگ روحی رو نداشتم تا حالا می مردم. خیلی خیلی مهمه. حتما حتما جدی بگیرید.
> 
> 
> با شما موافقم مطالب زیادی هست ولی کافی نیست.تا حالا دو بار از اول خوندم سیو کردم احتمالا بازم بخونم. تاپیکهای مشابه رو آدرس بدید بخونم. یه تاپیک دیگه هم بود 5 صفحه همشو خوندم. ولی بازم کمه دوست عزیز.
> دوستان منتظر نقطه نظرات سازند تون هستم. سریح بنویسید بدون هیچ مماشاتی.



ممنون که فونتتون را درست کردید :قلب: 

منظور من از شریک دقیقا همین بود نه شریک مالی(شاید بتوان گفت شریک فکری)
در مورد این که مایل هستید بازم اطلاعات کسب کنید که جای تعجب نیست و مطمئنن این تایپیک هم کافی نیست ولی عرض کردم در این سطحی که الان قرار دارید(موقعیت فعلی)کافیه(البته نه صد در صد) مراقب باشید در سازماندهی اطلاعاتتون دچار بی نظمی نشید و مشغله های فکری باعث به هم زدن فکرتون نشوند .

منم از دوستانی که تجربه ای در این زمینه داشتند در خواست میکنم  بیان کنند تا همه بتونیم استفاده کنیم.

----------


## GOOOGLE

خیلی حرفها می خواستم بزنم ، اما بعد خوندن پست ها دیدم خوندن یک کتاب برای اکثریت کسانی که اینجا صحبت کردند مفید هست..

توربو استراتژی،استراتژی بازارهای آشفته .... (نویسندش یادم نیست ، اما آمریکایی هست و ترجمه هم شده)
این کتاب برای کسایی که می خوان مدیر(و از اون مهمتر،رهبر) بشن خیلی گویاست و میره سر اصل مطلب!

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
فکر میکنم از نظر سالی باید با سابقه ترین افراد در این صنف باشم ( 19 سال پیش ) حدود 15 سال قبل براساس ضرورت بازار کار کشور شرکت کامپیوتری را بدون مطالعه ثبت کردیم و چند تا کار هم گرفتیم و سود خوبی هم داشت ولی چون هدف اساسی نداشتیم و هرکسی کار دولتی هم داشت جدیت در کار نبود و به راحتی تعطیل کردیم  بعدها بسیار زیاد برای ایجاد شرکت و شرکت بازی سراغم آمدند ولی بنظرم پیشنهادها بچه گانه و جو زده بود بعد از 19 سال تجربه در بازار ایران و کار در پروژه های بزرگ در سازمان دولتی به این نتایج رسیدم :
(چون مدیر شده بودم و شرکتهای کامپیوتری زیادی را از نزدیک در سازمان دولتی و این صنف دیدم و با ایده هایشان آشنا شدم) 
- یک یا چند نفر قبل از ثبت هر شرکتی باید یک ایده نو داشته باشد
- ترجیجا یک گروه باید به طور غیر رسمی تا حدودی این ایده ها را در اشل پایلوت پیاده سازی کند
- یک گروه باید بطور غیر رسمی میزان نفوذ ایده را در بازار تحلیل کند
- در این مدت میزان تعامل و گذشت تیم نسبت به یکدیگر شفاف تر میشود (ببخشید مثل دوران نامزدی)
حال یک تیم میتواند براساس سرمایه مالی و تخصص کافی در قالب یک مجموعه حقوقی بنام شرکت تشکیل گردد و احتمال موفقیت بیشتر خواهد بود.
بعد از 15 سال مجدد اینکار را با تجارب بدست آمده تکرار کردم و فکر میکنم این بار جو زدگی محوریت ثبت شرکت نبوده و یک تیم با تجربه و با سابقه و با گذشت تشکیل شده.

----------


## GOOOGLE

> سلام
> فکر میکنم از نظر سالی باید با سابقه ترین افراد در این صنف باشم ( 19 سال پیش ) حدود 15 سال قبل براساس ضرورت بازار کار کشور شرکت کامپیوتری را بدون مطالعه ثبت کردیم و چند تا کار هم گرفتیم و سود خوبی هم داشت ولی چون هدف اساسی نداشتیم و هرکسی کار دولتی هم داشت جدیت در کار نبود و به راحتی تعطیل کردیم  بعدها بسیار زیاد برای ایجاد شرکت و شرکت بازی سراغم آمدند ولی بنظرم پیشنهادها بچه گانه و جو زده بود بعد از 19 سال تجربه در بازار ایران و کار در پروژه های بزرگ در سازمان دولتی به این نتایج رسیدم :
> (چون مدیر شده بودم و شرکتهای کامپیوتری زیادی را از نزدیک در سازمان دولتی و این صنف دیدم و با ایده هایشان آشنا شدم) 
> - یک یا چند نفر قبل از ثبت هر شرکتی باید یک ایده نو داشته باشد
> - ترجیجا یک گروه باید به طور غیر رسمی تا حدودی این ایده ها را در اشل پایلوت پیاده سازی کند
> - یک گروه باید بطور غیر رسمی میزان نفوذ ایده را در بازار تحلیل کند
> - در این مدت میزان تعامل و گذشت تیم نسبت به یکدیگر شفاف تر میشود (ببخشید مثل دوران نامزدی)
> حال یک تیم میتواند براساس سرمایه مالی و تخصص کافی در قالب یک مجموعه حقوقی بنام شرکت تشکیل گردد و احتمال موفقیت بیشتر خواهد بود.
> بعد از 15 سال مجدد اینکار را با تجارب بدست آمده تکرار کردم و فکر میکنم این بار جو زدگی محوریت ثبت شرکت نبوده و یک تیم با تجربه و با سابقه و با گذشت تشکیل شده.



خیلی خوب بود و شنیدن صحبت های یه دوست با سابقه مفید هست

من هم تا حدودی شبیه شما بودم(با این تفاوت که سابقه ی کمتری دارم و توی بازار آی تی هم خیلی وقت نیست که وارد شدم و تجربیاتم توی بازارهای دیگست)


1. ایده ی نو خیلی خوبه ، اما با گذشت زمان،همینطور کمیاب تر و تخصصی تر میشه و از طرف دیگه وجودش "لازم" نیست (همونطور که "کافی" هم نیست!) .. خیلی از شرکتهای موفق در بازار آی تی ، اونایی بودند که ایده های دیگرون رو پرورش دادند ، یا یک اجرای ضعیف رو مشاهده کردند و با مدیریت و اجرای قوی از صاحب ایده هم جلو افتادند

2. شاید توی بازارهای دیگه چندان نشه روی پایلوت حساب کرد، اما توی بازار آی تی کاملا درسته

3. تحلیل بازار آینده خیلی خوبه ، اما علم بازار علاوه بر بازار دانی و بازاریابی ، بازار سازی رو هم شامل میشه

4. کاملا موافقم که یک کار کوچک تر و کم ریسک تر(اما در بر گیرنده ی تمنام ابعاد کار اصلی) کمک زیادی به شناخت اعضا میکنه (البته معمولا هیچ کس در کار گلخانه ای ،وقتی میدونه مقدمه ی یک کار بزرگه، لغزش نشون نمیده و بیشتر از حالت واقعی مراقب خودشه! .. اما به هر صورت کاچی به از هیچی! )

5. تجربه و سابقه به همون اندازه که مفید هست، با کاهش ریسک پذیری، مضر هم هست... افرادی که از یه نهال شکل پذیر تبدیل به درخت شدند، محکم هستند، اما بدون انعطاف... اگه چنین اشخاصی ایده پردازی و نو آوری و قدرت ریسکشون نمرده باشه ، حتما موفق تر از دیگران خواهند بود

----------


## anderson

سلام به همه دوستان عزیز 
من به طور اتفاقی وارد این تاپیک شدم و تمام مطالب رو خوندم و نکته برداری کردم البته از از هرچیزی که مفید باشه نکته برداری می کنم. چه برسه به این بحثها واقعا لذت بردم. دست همتون درد نکنه عالی بود. لازم میبینم که یه تجربه ای رو بگم :
من خودم یه تجربه ای در راه اندازی یه کار اقتصادی کوچیک داشتم اما به خاطر دوستانم که هم رشته من نبودند کاری غیر از رایانه بود. چند ماهی بررسی و برنامه ریزی و خرید و عرضه و .... وقت برد که حتی حاظر شدم به خاطر اون تا یکسال هم کنکورم رو عقب بندازم . با سرمایه ای خیلی کم شروع شد. تو این زمینه همه چی تا زمان بازاریابی و توزیع خوب بود اما نکته ای که باید توجه داشت بازاریابی و پیدا کردن مشتری برای محصول خودتون هر چند که از بقیه محصولات بهتر و ارزانتر باشه مهم نحوه توزیع و شناسوندن محصول . تنها اشتباهی که ما هر دو داشتیم یعنی شریکم ( خدا رو شکر من رو انتخاب شریکم از بین 5 نفر 1 نفر رو که از نظر فکری بهم نزدیکتر بود انتخاب کردم و مشکلی هم نداشتیم) عدم آشنایی با بازار و نحوه عملکرد و نداشتن برنامه ریزی در این زمینه که همه به پول ختم می شد و یا اعتبار  که ما به مشکل خوردیم و با بررسی کامل به این نتیجه رسیدیم که قبل از ضرر زیاد درش رو گل بگیریم. اما چیزی رو می خوام بگم این که تجربه زیادی به دست آوردم. و نکته ای رو من کمتر تو این بحث ها دیدم توجه کمتر به بازاریابی و پیدا کردن مشتری بود. اما شکست اول راهی شد برای ایجاد شرکت جدید در زمینه تخصصی خودم اما الان یک ماهی میشه که دارم برنامه ریزی می کنم و فکر کنم برای چند ماه آینده بتونم هدف های خودم رو سر  و سامون بدم و برنامه ریی کنم. و تنها چیزی که می دونم این که بایستی تخصص و کار و تلاش کنار هم معنی پیدا کنه. و فقط هدف رو مشخص کرد. شرکت یا آدم بی هدف و بی برنامه مثل پر معلق تو هواست که جریان روزگار و بازار جابجاش می کنه. هرچه قدر برنامه ریزی جزء به جزء و کارشناسی شده تر باشه بعدا کمتر به مشکل می خورید.
دیگه حوصله تایپ کردن ندارم باید برم بخوابم اما از همه شما ها به خاطر مطالب مفید و جالبتون مخصوصا دوستانی که samapic رو راهنمایی می کردن ممنونم و امید وارم که همه موفق و شاد باشن.

----------


## political

سلام دوستان
واقعا که بحث جالبی بود.. خیلی خوب و کاربردی بود.
واقعا به همه دوستان که در این پست و پست های مشابه با حوصله تجربیاتشون رو در اختیار سایر کاربران گذاشتند خسته نباشید می گم . به نظر من که این تجربیات به آدم دید تازه ای می ده ..
همچنین من به عنوان یه دوست کوچیک در ادامه نظرات دوستان معتقدم که *جدیت* ، *تعهد* و *پشتکار* از فاکتور های خیلی مهم تو هر کاری هستند ..
شاد و پیروز باشید.. :چشمک:

----------


## ostovarit

من مطلب شما و دیگر دوستان رو خوندم ...

به نظر شما نوشتن یک نرم افزار حسابداری بهتر از چیزهایی که در بازار موجود است از نظر : محیطی کاربر پسند، آسانی کار، قیمتی مناسب (نه پایین تر)، پشتیبانی خوب، در نظر گرفتن تمامی جوانب یک برنامه حسابداری و انبار داری ( آنچه که بازار میخواهد) که حاصل تجربه حسابدارانی است که سالها به این شغل مشغول هستند، مناسب برای صنف های مختلف و تست کامل و رفع عیبهای احتمالی و ...
همراه با بازاریابی خوب(حضوری ، تبلیغات در سایتها، روزنامه ها تراکت، کارت و ...)

با توجه به اینکه به غیر از هدف درامد زایی و کسب جایگاهی در بازار کار، هدف خدمت و آسان کردن کار ،و حل مشکلاتی که دیگر مردم در حسابداری و انبارداری ممکن است داشته باشند (حتی با وجود این همه نرم افزار) را دارد.

با این خصوصیات می تواند ارزشمند و موفق شود؟
و با وجود این همه نرم افزار و شرکت که تجربه بازار و نیرو کار دارند جایگاهی برای خود در بازار نرم افزار ایران باز کند؟

----------


## ostovarit

مطلب مفیدی بود 
سوالات من :
شما در شرکتتون چه فعالیتهایی انجام میدین ؟ 
هدفتون چیه برای آینده ؟ و چه مسیری رو در نظر گرفتید؟
و هدف فعلی چقدر با هدف اولیه که تصمیم به تاسیس شرکت گرفتید متفاوت است؟
چند نفر نیروی کار دارید هر کدام چه کارهایی انجام میدهند؟
با توجه به وضع بازار آیا درامدی مناسب دارید( هزینه ها حقوق کارمندان و سرمایه برای پروژه های آینده)؟
یکی از اشتباهاتی که اگر الان تصمیم میگرفتید شرکت بزنید اون رو تکرار نمیکردید رو لطفا برامون بنویسید؟

با تشکر

----------


## ostovarit

خیلی مطالب مفیدی رو گفتید

چندتا سوال داشتم:
این بیست نفری که بهتون مراجعه کردن واسه حسابداری چه جوری مراجعه کردن از کجا فهمیدن شما حسابدار میخوای جایی آگهی دادید؟

برای بازاریابی چه کارهایی میشه کرد؟ (شما چکارهایی کردید برای معرفی شرکتتون)

از اونجایی که نرمافزار های زیاد و مطرحی برای حسابداری نوشته شده که قدیمی تر از شما هستند و مشتری های بیشتری دارند شما چطور تونستید نرم افزارتون رو تو بازار مطرح کنید؟

 این همه نرم افزار حسابداری چرا یک ایده دیگه ای رو انتخاب نکردید ؟ دلیل خاصی داشت ؟ یا برای شروع و تجربه یک حسابداری نوشتید؟

این سوال رو اگر دوست داشتید جواب بدید:
تا حالا چند نسخه و به چه قیمتی فروختید؟ اون چیزی که فکر میکردید شد؟

امیدوارم موفق باشی

----------

